
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (September 2014) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Resume:
  Email:</code></pre>
======
chrispecoraro
Location: Palermo, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, MongoDB, MySQL

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications since 1999.

The majority of my career has been full stack web application development in
the United States and most recently, in Europe. My current development
platform is Ubuntu Linux 14.04 LTS, MySQL5.6, Apache2.4, and PHP5.5. My latest
passion is the Laravel 4.x PHP Framework using TDD, XDebug, and agile
methodologies.

I am a co-author in several peer reviewed publications, an invited speaker at
phpDay 2014, and hold a B.S. degree in Computing & Information Science-Saint
Vincent College (Latrobe Pennsylvania).

My research work includes biomedical informatics and machine translation. I
contribute to open source projects whenever possible.

My native language is English and I speak fluent Italian, I have visited eight
countries, and my non-career interests are travel and languages.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
147
Location: Chicago Suburbs

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Clojure, currently learning Node.js.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MrGZE4fLJWgyTUAdQhDvRGYZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MrGZE4fLJWgyTUAdQhDvRGYZa0aQwGkMwPxYokKSCWo/edit)

Email: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com

I'm primarily a web developer and I'd like to get hired for a either a front
or back end engineering job. But, if you have an interesting position like in
security or something, let me know.

I have the most experience in Rails and Clojure, and I just started playing
with Node.js. However, if you're willing to train me or give me some time to
learn, I could pick pretty much anything up for you. Like Go for instance, I'd
love to get to work with Go.

If you're a startup or software company, another thing I'd love an opportunity
to do is be your patio11. I love analytics and want to learn sales and
marketing. I can add a lot of value to your company in this way. Give me an
analytics dashboard and let me do some sql queries and we can set up emails
with incredible ROI.

So if you're around the Chicago area or are hiring remote, let me know, even
if you're doing Python or low level C stuff.

I have an interview tomorrow so message me ASAP.

------
malisper
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Common Lisp, Emacs, Scheme

Resume: My Resume is available in PDF and in Org Mode.

PDF:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9be9U3doKBVnE5d1FxZEtQWkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9be9U3doKBVnE5d1FxZEtQWkE/edit?usp=sharing)

Org Mode:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9be9U3doKBeTllcU5sbW9LdEE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bw9be9U3doKBeTllcU5sbW9LdEE/edit?usp=sharing)

Summary: I am a 17 year old, looking for real world experience.

Email: michaelmalis2@gmail.com (I trust spam filters)

------
andymjobsearch
Location: USA/AUS/Thailand/UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: .NET, C#, MVC, JavaScript

Resume: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/andy-
maule/4/471/b3a](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/andy-maule/4/471/b3a)

My last position was as a senior SDE at Microsoft. I took a break to get
married, spend some time with family, and travel, but I'm now ready to look
for my next position. I have worked on teams producing successful new
commercial software from the incubation stages through to large-scale global
release and maintenance. I've worked in full-stack web development,
programming language development and PhD research into static program
analysis. I'm always excited to read about and play with new technologies and
frameworks and I'm really happy to move to new tech stacks that I haven't
worked with professionally before. I'm ideally looking for a position with a
small to medium sized company in the US. I have an H1B visa from a previous US
employer, with 2 years remaining, that can be transferred quite easily. I work
best in roles that are flexible, or not clearly defined, with lots of headroom
to manage my own time and opportunities for creative solutions to interesting
problems. I'd love to work with a technically strong and passionate team that
cares about their product and craft. I'm happy to work as a individual
developer or in a lead role, and will consider part-time work for some
projects.

Email: andymjobsearch@gmail.com

------
throwawayacct10
Hello, I am posting this from a anonymous account so that I don't alert my
current employer.

Location: San Francisco bay area.

    
    
      Remote:              No.
    
      Willing to relocate: No.
    
      Technologies:        -  Expert C/C++, Perl, Java, Verilog
                              Intermediate PHP, HTML/CSS/JS,
                              MySQL. 
                              Beginner iOS + Swift language.
    
      Resume:              will provide you upon request.
    
      Email:               iamanonymouscoward@gmail.com
              (That's a real email address...Trust me...I will respond to it!)
    
     I have 10+ years experience in EDA industry working on some complex Verilog compilers. I am now looking for work outside semiconductor industry (in SF bay area, where I currently work). I have very good algorithms and problem solving skills. I believe I am very good fit for a software architect role. I currently write code in C/C++ but on the side, I am doing some web-apps and mobile apps, to understand the internet industry. I am very good in PHP and HTML/CSS/JavaScript + MySQL. I have a bachelors from India's most reputed college and have a masters from east coast top-30 university.
    

I will be happy to provide you with a resume on initial contact.

------
Titanbase
Locations: Des Moines, IA. Also will consider Omaha, NE, and Denver or
Boulder, CO with relocation.

Remote: Yes

Technology: Passionate developer, working in Cocoa and Objective-C. Also
Windows, classic VB, VBScript, VB.NET and ASP.NET, C#, SharePoint, Office,
MSSQL, Android SDK/Java. PHP4/5, Apache 2.x, Linux, X/Windows, MySQL. HTML,
XHTML, XML, Javascript, CSS. Lightwave, Adobe Flash, AS2/AS3, Illustrator,
Photoshop, Premiere, and Fireworks. Comfortable in Visual Studio for MS and
PHP development, and XCode for Mac and iOS development. Web and native apps
and games.

Resume: Click 'View Resume' on my Mobile App Showcase at:
[http://bensapps.neocities.org](http://bensapps.neocities.org) or e-mail me
for a DOC/PDF version.

Email: benlindelof@yahoo.com

Front-end, middleware, and back-end development. Sysadmin, documentation,
project management, security, e-commerce and R.A.D. are my specialties. Also
open to a sponsorship if you are looking for a top-notch developer to pursue
your ideas on developing unique software solutions or graphical user
interfaces. Started in the 80's creating ANSI animations and system menus, 3D
30fps animations with POVray/PolyRay, and hex-editing commercial software like
DeskMate, DesqView and QEMM for fun.

------
sidmitra
Location: Delhi

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, Angular, Docker, Chef, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

------
jerng
Location: Kuala Lumpur

Remote: no objections.

Willing to relocate: no objections.

Technologies: I like math. I use Vim, Ubuntu, HTML, CSS, PHP (CakePHP in
particular), spreadsheets and slides (the usual suspects, hosted and offline),
Ruby (Rails in particular), Erlang (exercise: I wrote a code basic MVC and
code interpolater), Haskell (exercise: I wrote a basic MVC framework with
interpolation and RESTful sessions), MySQL, Postgresql, MongoDB, bits of the
necessary web-servers.

Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/generalistforhire](http://linkedin.com/in/generalistforhire)

Email: yangjerng ->gmail

My career is about intellectual history and the quantification of human
experience (which leads me to hobbies like machine intelligence, and rewriting
mathematical systems). I'm not a specialist in anything commerciable, except
quantifying, acquiring, and distributing transferable skills, and general
human/organisational conditioning. I do have experience across a swarth of
industries, and notable experience with fledging companies. I am in an
ambiguous patch where I'm 15% into a decade of focus on optimising for cash
returns, just to play the game... to say that I spent a bit of my life giving
it a shot. Hit me.

------
dgemm
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Have done remote but prefer not to

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Background: I'm originally a control systems engineer that has grown into many
other roles. For the last four years I have been working in the industrial
automation field bringing new ideas to market. My background is in perceptive
robot navigation & control (sensor fusion, estimation & control algorithms and
all of the supporting sensors - GPS, LIDAR, IMUs, etc) and software, and has
grown to encompass most aspects of complete system architecture as I have
taken on the role of technical lead of a small team. Have handled all aspects
of system software from device drivers, OS (Linux) to application level
implementations of complex navigation & control algorithms to user interfaces
(functionality, not design), design of customer facing APIs, embedded web
interfaces, etc. Have had exposure to board-level electronic design but not
comfortable doing that on my own yet. I'm not limiting myself to this specific
area but I do enjoy the world of integrated hardware/software "magic box"
solutions.

Technologies: Python, C/C++, Web (HTML, JS, CSS, embedded servers), MATLAB,
SQL (MySQL & SQLite), novice Windows (C# & VC++). Working with Linux for many
years from embedded systems to servers. Comfortable with most low level IO
(serial, ethernet, USB, SPI, ...). Embedded OS stuff (Pengutronix & related
tools). Can easily pick up other technologies as I have done with these.

Resume: Upon request. I would rather this not be the way my current employer
learns I'm looking.

Email: incognito.hn@gmail.com

------
nmjohn
Des Moines, IA | Relocation: Yes | Full Time

Fullstack developer - Ideally looking to work more on the backend but I am
flexible.

Backend: Node.js, Redis, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB. PHP (Haven't done
anything interesting in PHP in well over a year) - Laravel & CI. Recently
started learning Go. Some Java.

Frontend: JavaScript [angular, backbone, jQuery, etc], grunt, bower, SASS (or
LESS)

Other: Very comfortable in *nix, bash scripting, nginx/apache, and general
server/database administration. I've briefly used both vagrant and docker.

Me: I graduated in May with a degree in biology. Why? I thought I wanted to be
a doctor. I've been programming since I was nine or ten years old, I first
started using GWBASIC on my dad's IBM 286. I've tinkered with a lot of
languages since then. After deciding against pursuing med school at the
beginning of my junior year I became the technical co-founder of a healthcare
technology company focused on streamlining consumer product distribution. Now
I'm looking for a position where I can work on difficult problems with people
smarter than myself who I will be able to learn from.

Email: hn at njohnson.me (If you visit my site be warned, it means it when it
says BETA.)

------
Anemone
Location: Canada

Remote: Open to remote Willing to relocate: Yes (worked in several countries).
Technologies: A generalist with working knowledge of MySQL, HTML, CSS and
packages like Adobe (Photoshop, Director) and MS Office (Excel, Word,
PowerPoint, etc.). Skills: Writer, researcher, marketer, product
development/design, operations.

 __Most importantly: my skills are very transferable and I learn fast on the
job. __

Resume: Happy to email it on request. Email: df6e4503 åt opayq ° com

Stuff I have done before:

•Research, analysis and content.

    
    
      - business writing (RFPs, copywriting, posts/articles)
      - scientific/technical writing (graduate level academic thesis, tech documentation).
      - strategy (marketing, product commercialization, new markets, business naming, etc).
      - write pitches, speeches, other written communications that stay on message and brand.
      - strategy consulting projects
    

•Teaching/training (workshop on business canvas, pitch training, etc)

•Voiceovers (product videos, audio book narrations, etc)

•Design and aesthetics related issues (physical product design, styling, etc).

•Operations related tasks (eg on the ground biz dev/partnerships, satellite
office setup for companies without local presence in my location).

------
adityab

      Location: Germany
      Remote: Good to have
      Willing to relocate: In/around Berlin, yes. Otherwise, depends on the offer.
      Technologies: Javascript (frontend and serverside), C++, Qt, browser APIs, MongoDB (more in the CV)
    

Resume:
[http://adityabhatt.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/mycv.pdf](http://adityabhatt.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/mycv.pdf)

Email: aditya@bhatts.org

Looking for companies that write technologically interesting software. If you
are writing a collaborative text editing system, for example. I have deep
knowledge of the quirks and features of modern browser APIs.

I am a generalist and most of my work is reviewable and open source, some of
which is on Github [1]. I do not marry myself to a specific framework or
stack, but currently use Javascript primarily. I can occasionally do the long
hours stretch but prefer a good work-like balance and enjoy my time off. I can
work without ego issues and with a cool head.

I have a bunch of good experience in designing document editing systems from
scratch, and have special experience in writing eventually consistent
collaborative editing tools using OT, being one of the primary developers of
WebODF [2].

I can write a rich collaborative editing engine for you, but cannot properly
live-code in a collabedit interview session due to performance anxiety -
writing software should be a craft and not a stage show. If you can understand
that and trust my open source experience, email me and we can talk.

[1] [http://github.com/adityab](http://github.com/adityab) [2]
[http://webodf.org/](http://webodf.org/)

------
cynicalkane
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: I can use any language. I'm best with the JVM, particularly Java
and Clojure. I've worked with JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS; among other things.

Resume: On request, or see my LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Email: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

Full stack software engineer with 6+ years experience and a math background.
Right now I'm winding down a digital nomad lifestyle that I lived for about
the last two years. I've worked on complicated cloud pipelines, full-stack web
apps, and in a past life, high volume, near real-time distributed trade
processing applications for a Big Finance Company. I've also done work with
parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web development, custom high-
speed message queues, and security and encryption. I like to solve hard
problems.

------
jbcrail
Location: Louisville, KY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but only to the Seattle area

Technologies: C/C++, PHP, Python, Javascript, Go, Rust, HTML, CSS

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jbcrail)

Email: jbcrail at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/jbcrail](https://github.com/jbcrail)

I've been a pragmatic software engineer for 15 years, and have developed
robust solutions for both the frontend and backend. I've largely been part of
small teams that built a data warehouse ETL utility which processed billions
of customer records nightly for a dozen Fortune 500 companies; a distributed
document store with terabytes of historical data, an ISO consistency
requirement, and a strict availability guarantee; and a service-oriented
platform managing internal business data worth millions of dollars in revenue.
I also have experience leading, mentoring, and training developers.

I'm interested in large data sets, web services, and distributed systems, but
I'm willing to branch out into new domains. I recently reached a 365-day
consecutive streak of commits to GitHub. I wrote about my experience:
[http://polybits.net/2014/08/16/365-days-of-
github/](http://polybits.net/2014/08/16/365-days-of-github/).

My GitHub projects include 700+ solutions to Project Euler (in 12 languages!),
a RESTful content-addressable storage server, a proxy for local and remote
filesystems, a LINQ-inspired shell, a simple performance monitor, a beanstalkd
library, two libraries in Erlang and Go for writing an AI bot for Vindinium,
and documentation for Rust.

------
sycren
Location: London

Remote: Good to have

Willing to relocate: No

Looking for work in interesting companies that need help with their marketing
(growth stage), data (what they can do with it) and business (models and
revenue streams).

I am a Creative Strategist helping companies to grow and connect better with
their customers. This is done in a variety of different ways from helping
companies understand what they can do with their data to setting up
partnerships to branding strategy to business modelling and so on...

This week I'm working with Amnesty International running a social media
marketing campaign for them gathering opinions on internet rights and digital
censorship. I'm also an advisor/mentor to startups at the University of
Oxford, at the Launchpad labs incubator and for several charities. I also help
to organise different hackathons so my network is quite diverse and whilst I'm
in a marketing and business strategy role, I have a tech background in
Computer Science, Bioinformatics, Statistics and data.

Resume: uk.linkedin.com/in/jameslethem/

Email: j.d.lethem@gmail.com

------
p-squared
Location: Wisconsin; actively looking to relocate to a warmer climate.

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: Yes, please.

Technologies: C++, C, Python, OCaml, Verilog, bus analyzers, JTAG debuggers,
o-scopes, and whatever else gets the job done.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4aVktLek0w0bnRDLVZlTTRCX1U...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4aVktLek0w0bnRDLVZlTTRCX1U/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: wi.is.cold@gmail.com

I'm a software engineering generalist, but my skills run pretty deep in both
systems engineering and embedded programming. I'm comfortable working at any
level from handful-of-KB bare-metal microcontrollers to Linux kernel drivers
to complex multithreaded application design, and I enjoy the variety of
working in multiple domains.

My most extensive experience is in block storage peripherals. I've written
drivers for a variety of storage protocols and I've designed and built the
software architecture for products that move data from storage device A to
storage device B at improbably high speeds. But I'm not really looking to get
pinned down as a "block storage guy," and would prefer to branch out in a
different direction and learn some new technologies along the way. Maybe you
have something interesting?

I'm not really looking for yet-another-web-startup opportunities. An
attractive position will have challenging problems to solve, a meaningful
product to deliver, and a team of smart engineers getting it done. It might
involve a physical hardware component, but that's not a requirement. If you
are building something on a Node stack, you should be prepared for me to not
take you seriously.

Bonus points for use of functional programming languages with strong static
type systems.

~~~
davidw
> Location: Wisconsin; actively looking to relocate to a warmer climate.

Hah, reminds me of the same thing happening to the ID Software team, as
recounted in the Masters of Doom book.

------
MojoJolo
Location: Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Scala

Resume / Blog / Website:
[http://www.summarizerman.com/](http://www.summarizerman.com/)

Email: jolo@jpbalb.in

Interested in NLP / Machine Learning.

To show a work of mine, I created an open sourced automatic summarization
algorithm called TextTeaser
([http://www.textteaser.com/](http://www.textteaser.com/)).

------
silbak04
Location: Fairfield, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Python, Verilog/VHDL, Bash/ZSH.

Resume: [PDF]
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4pLVkicFQ0qZ1BvbFg2RkZVTm8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4pLVkicFQ0qZ1BvbFg2RkZVTm8/edit?usp=sharing)

\---

I have recently graduated with a Masters of Engineering in Computer
Engineering and Bachelors of Science in Electrical Engineering. My primary
focus is on, but not limited to:

FPGA Development (Altera and Xilinx): I have ~3 years of experience in both
Verilog and VHDL.

Embedded Systems (Atmel 8-Bit AVRs, PIC16F/24F Platforms): I have ~3 years of
C experience.

Software/Tools: Git, EagleCAD, OpenGL, GNU Debugger, Quartus II, Xilinx ISE,
Magic, IRSIM, HSPICE.

Protocols/Filesystems: SSH/Telnet, FTP/SFTP, HTTP, NFS, Ext2/3/4.

I love to use Python/Bash/ZSH for automation and GIT for tracking/committing
code.

Many of my projects I have worked on can be found here on my Github:

[https://github.com/silbak04?tab=repositories](https://github.com/silbak04?tab=repositories)

Email: silbak04@gmail.com

------
hireme01
Looking for full-time employ.

Location: South Africa

\- From UK originally.

====================

Remote: Yes

\- Willing to work business-day US Eastern time, European time or Central Asia
time (GMT-6 to GMT+6) - Work time depends on whether you want me to sync with
office employees or client-base

====================

Willing to relocate: Yes

\- Anywhere with a moderately warm climate (20C to 32C)

====================

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, Flask, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB,
JavaScript, AngularJS, Node.js, Git, PHP, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS (primarily
self-taught in everything)

====================

Able to work as(in preferred order):

\- Junior SysAdmin/DevOps: Maintaining and managing infrastructure as a junior
Linux expert. Willing to work odd hours to ensure guaranteed system uptime.
Autonomous in work environment (mostly self-taught - willing to apply that in
practice and keep learning on my own)

\- Junior Web Developer: Frontend - willing to work on Angular or pick up your
preferred JS-alternative. Backend - willing to work on Python-related backend
or pickup your Rails/PHP backend. Preference towards Python

====================

Salary: Willing to negotiate

====================

Preference:

\- Remote openings

\- B2B or B2C with paying clients

\- Company with flexible policies, openness, decent vacation time, etc.

\- Any size company (startups, corporates, freelance)

====================

Email: hireme01@boun.cr

Will try to respond to all emails.

------
taternuts
Location: Arlington, VA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: I'm mostly looking in the area, but I would relocate to
the bay area or somewhere nice out west

Technologies: (At Work Stack) C#, JavaScript, SQL Server, TFS, .NET WebForms.
(For fun stack, stuff on github): JavaScript (Node.js/Express, AngularJS),
Python, git, Vagrant, Sublimetext+vim. Played with and enjoyed Ruby/RoR,
MongoDB, Redis, Flask.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/robertwettlaufer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robertwettlaufer)
, [http://robert-wett.github.io/](http://robert-wett.github.io/) ,
[https://github.com/Robert-Wett](https://github.com/Robert-Wett)

Contact: rdwettlaufer@gmail.com

I'm looking to join a smaller company that moves a bit faster, and I'm really
looking to break out of the .NET stack and dive head-first into Node/Python,
preferably under other great developers who can learn me some fun stuff.

------
dgsiegel
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, JS, CSS, Python, Node.js, PHP, C, deep knowledge of
Linux/UNIX systems, Drupal, Git, HCI, UX and UI Design

Resume: Available on request

Email: daniel+hn@dgsiegel.net

Currently I am a tech lead/architect in the world's largest consulting
companies' Emerging Technology Innovation practice, which is responsible for
conceiving, prototyping, and building next-generation products. My topics
mostly include modern web technologies, UX and free & open source software.

Prior, I co-founded, built and scaled up the world's leading fashion designer
platform, where I ran the technical side of the company as CTO and lead a
small team.

I am looking for a senior position in a product based company in which I can
make a meaningful impact. My long term goal is along the lines of great minds
such as Doug Engelbart, Alan Kay and Bret Victor. That is to augment human
intellect by thinking how we can conceive the computer as a new medium for
everybody.

------
evanatg
Location: Portland, Oregon

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Perl, HTCondor, Git, LaTeX

Resume:

\- LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/evan-
goetz/72/b78/1a](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/evan-goetz/72/b78/1a)

\- PDF: [http://1drv.ms/1tnlesb](http://1drv.ms/1tnlesb)

Email: evan (dot) goetz (at) gmail (dot) com

Summary: I am a PhD physicist with extensive research experience in developing
and applying data analysis methods to large data sets and experimental
research. Nearly all of my experience is in the field of gravitational physics
(experimental and data analysis), with other research experience in solid-
state physics and molecular biology. I am interested in data analysis methods
on large data sets, astrophysics, and laser physics, and I would like to
continue research by applying my skills to solve new problems at the frontiers
of science.

------
rgovind
I am posting this for my wife, who is looking for a QA position
(manual/automated testing) Location: San Francisco Bay area Remote: Yes.
Willing to relocate: No. Technologies: Java, Perl, Selenium, HTML/CSS/JS, SQL,
Linux Resume: [http://goo.gl/2GwVTV](http://goo.gl/2GwVTV) Email: Plz Check
resume. Previous experience: Netapp, EMC. My wife (for whom I am posting) has
4 yrs experience in test automation. Most recently, She has learned writing
Selenium test scripts in Java. She has previously worked as a software
engineer in Netapp and EMC both of which are storage giants. She has worked on
automating NACL file system using Perl and Java, in Linux Environment. She has
done load testing and UI testing using QTP and other tools. She is happy to
pick up new languages as needed.

------
nikhildaga
Location: Khamgaon,India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (node.js, Meteorjs, Angularjs, jQuery),
PHP(Drupal, Wordpress)

Resume: Nikhil is a graduate from BITS Pilani with B.E. in Mechanical and
M.Sc. in Biology. While in college, he launched Phodphad!, which was awarded
as the best student startup in India, by National Entrepreneurship Network.
His idea was selected as the 100 social innovation ideas in the world and the
top 3 in India. Nikhil is a graduate from BITS Pilani with B.E. in Mechanical
and M.Sc. in Biology. While in college, he launched Phodphad!, which was
awarded as the best student startup in India, by National Entrepreneurship
Network. His idea was selected as the 100 social innovation ideas in the world
and the top 3 in India. Apart from web development and design, his passion
includes astrology and equity analysis.

Email: nikhil.daga.bitsian@gmail.com

------
davidw
You: need someone with Ruby on Rails or Erlang skills. I also actually enjoy
working in C, but it's seldom easy to justify doing so. I've been doing the
web thing for nearly 15 years, so I understand it fairly well, and have worked
with a bunch of other languages like Tcl, Python, PHP, Perl, Java, Javascript
and so on.

Me: US citizen currently in Italy, relocating to Boulder or Ft. Collins,
Colorado at some point over the next year.

My wife, just in case anyone has any contacts/connections/knowledge: Phd in
biochemistry and interested in getting a foot in the door doing
proteomics/protein purification/mass spectometry in industry. There are a
bundle of Rails jobs in Colorado, so I'm not too worried about my own
prospects, but if I helped her find something, I would be _extremely_ happy.

You can write to davidw@dedasys.com

------
MadMoogle
Location: Middle of nowhere New York State Remote: yes! Willing to relocate:
to anywhere rural or any city with an easy commute to a rural area
Technologies: Whatever you're using. I love to learn. Resume: available on
request Email: hn@lj3.me

I am and have been a technology agnostic web engineer for the past 10 years.
I've worked for both large companies and startups on projects as diverse as
B2B marketplaces and online video games, some of which have brought in
millions of dollars in revenue.

The areas in which I create tangible value include fast implementation of
customer facing application features, services integration and internal
tooling. I can work across all layers of a tech stack myself or work with
specialized teams (ie: a database team, a backend team, etc). Whatever it
takes to get the job done.

------
bohnej
Location: Memphis, TN, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (SF Bay Area, Seattle, NYC, Tokyo only)

Technologies: Java (native programming language), Android SDK, MySQL, Apache
HBase, Apache Lucene, PHP, Scala (very basic), Perl (very basic), C/C++
(basic), bash, git, SQLite, Gradle, Ant, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS,
NoSQL, Python, LAMP, AJAX, XML

Resume: Available upon request, but my LinkedIn is very representative of it.
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/john-
bohne/68/654/717/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/john-bohne/68/654/717/)

Email: johnbohne1 at(@) gmail dot com

Primarily looking for entry-level/mid-level Android positions, PHP Web Dev, or
back-end positions. I have 3 years of personal Android app experience, 2 years
of personal PHP experience, and 5 years of personal and academic experience
with Java.

------
domador
Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes, I'd prefer remote work

Willing to relocate: No (I've just relocated from Costa Rica to Mexico)

Technologies: Xojo (Real Basic), Ruby, C, PHP, shell scripting. Currently
working on adding AngularJS and Javascript to this set (with others to
follow).

Resume: [http://linkd.in/Rawh7G](http://linkd.in/Rawh7G)

Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

I've most recently worked as a self-employed developer and as an IT
consultant, but would love to join a startup or an established company. I've
worked primarily as a desktop software developer, but am currently retooling
to strengthen my web development skills using currently popular frameworks.
(I'm currently creating a project with an AngularJS / jQuery / Javascript
front end and a Slim / PHP / MySQL back end.)

------
adaline
Location: Sheffield, UK

Remote: Cool either way

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, JS (Node and client, love WebAudio), Python, Go, C++, UX,
Java, audio, design

Resume: uk.linkedin.com/pub/valentin-arkhipov/14/936/6b6/

Email: arkhipov.valentin@gmail.com

Hello, im currently freelancing after coming back to UK, but looking for
something interesting to do. Would love to work on audio stuff for the web,
combines my love for music and technology.

I have largely been building web based systems, from straight up apps to
various data processing and acquisition systems for back end services.

I specialise in building system which make people happy, rather than sweat
over side-effects in my functions (which is awesome as well!) - this I believe
makes me great for front end work and MVP projects.

Really though, as long as we make cool new things and take pride in our work -
who cares what we build!

------
trumbitta2
Location: Cagliari Area, Italy

Remote: Yes (International OK)

Willing to relocate: Maybe, but the offer would have to be very good

Technologies: QA/Process management, HTML/CSS/JS, Web Accessibility,
Responsive/Mobile first, beginner in Node and Angular but very excited about
them

Resume: [full:
[http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi](http://it.linkedin.com/in/williamghelfi)]

TL;DR:

\------

\- HTML, CSS: Grand Master

\- JS: Improving Journeyman

\- Creativity: Pablo Picasso

\- UX Design: Architect

\- Graphic Design: n/a

\- DevOps: Journeyman

\- Problem Solving: Mr. Wolf

Longer story:

\-------------

Born, growing up.

Multi-faceted web developer, able to effectively communicate at every level
from the CEO to the young intern, and with every specialist from the graphic
designer to the backend developer.

My top specialization is in UX – but not graphic – design, which I just can't
think of without a Mobile First approach. I'm also a natural born catalyst
when it comes to good ideas and the next tech trends, bringing a creative and
focused drive to the table of every team I've been part of.

Always in the process of learning the next skill. Excellent command of written
English, professional work proficiency in spoken English.

Able to seamlessly switch from being a team manager to becoming yet another
dev in another team, and working 110% in either situation for the common goal.

Blog: [http://www.williamghelfi.com](http://www.williamghelfi.com)

Email: william@williamghelfi.com

Author of Bootstrap In Practice: [http://www.williamghelfi.com/bootstrap-in-
practice](http://www.williamghelfi.com/bootstrap-in-practice)

------
randomwalk152
Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes - definitely interested

Willing to relocate: Probably not, although depends on situation

I am looking for either freelance / contract / consulting work, or to make
contacts with people in the startup scene in Toronto.

A summary of myself:

\- PhD in applied mathematics from one of the top US schools

\- Knowledgeable in machine learning, statistics, optimization, graph theory,
data analysis, data science, etc.

\- Expertise in quantitative finance, algorithmic trading, financial data
analysis, markets, etc.

\- Fluent in a multitude of programming languages

\- Experienced in developing web apps in Django, Javascript, etc.

Things I would be interested in working with:

\- Functional languages: Haskell, Erlang, F#, etc.

\- GPU or FPGA: Cuda, OpenCL

\- Big Data: Hadoop, HBase, Riak, ZeroMQ, etc.

Resume: cannot post here due to confidentiality reasons. Please contact me.

Contact me at randomwalk152 (AT) gmail (DOT) com

------
unmovedmover
Anyone hiring in house counsel?

My very talented and tech savvy girlfriend would like to transition from 3
years of largely corporate and commercial work in a law firm to an in house
position inside the tech industry. She has fairly broad interests and is open
to a variety of positions.

Location: Singapore

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: Possible

Resume: On request. She'll interview a lot better than the second lower she
has on paper would suggest. She's very intelligent, witty, very much a law
nerd takes an active interest in topics outside of her immediate job scope.

Technologies: Has through me quite a lot of high level knowledge of hosting,
software development and technology. She's also currently learning Python on
her spare time.

Email: contractsdontwritethemselves@gmail.com

------
goodafternoon
Location: Austria

Remote: Yes (Also US timezones)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web Technologies, Clojure, Node, Angular (> 1 year exp)

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/juliankrispel](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/juliankrispel)

Email: julian@goodafternoon.co

\-----

UI developer/designer. At work I do about 80% code and 20% design. I have
branding experience and come from an Art background.

I love working at the intersection of art and technology and I believe our
industry is still taking its baby steps. I'm determined to create and help
create interfaces that push boundaries and let us use software in more
efficient and engaging ways.

I'm a clojure enthusiast, because I believe that applications are more
scalable and powerful when their design is simple.

------
febvigrail
Location: NYC / Silicon Valley Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Python Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6opsgyxte0h0fkf/Eric_Baukhages-
Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6opsgyxte0h0fkf/Eric_Baukhages-Resume.pdf)
Email: eric.baukhages@gmail.com I would love to work anywhere where I can
continue to learn and play with many different technologies. I'm focused
mostly on Front End Web, mostly JavaScript, but have been recently writing a
Python/Django web app in my current job. I'd love to find a job in the Silicon
Valley / San Francisco area. Thanks!

------
Sgoettschkes
Location: Vienna, Austria, Europe

Remote: Yes (done it before, would do again)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mostly php (symfony2) and Javascript (mostly jQuery but also
AngularJs), python, nodejs, haskell, Java; Also DevOps like vagrant and chef;
Databases like MySQL, PostgreSQL and MongoDB

Resume: Master in Information Systems and Management, worked as Java Developer
while studying, Co-foundet design startup in Munich and was CTO/Lead
Developer, joined startup in Vienna as Technical Project Lead. A detailed
resume can be found on XING:
[https://www.xing.com/profile/Sebastian_Goettschkes](https://www.xing.com/profile/Sebastian_Goettschkes)

Email: sebastian.goettschkes@googlemail.com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Eclipse IDE, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: concept
development, project planning, research, algorithm development, programming,
testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app
maintenance.

Resume:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf)

Email: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

------
TezzellEnt
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Aiming for position in SF Bay Area/Silicon Valley

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Rails (still learning), PHP/MySQL(Mainly
working with WordPress).

Resume: [http://cjhudson.com/resume.pdf](http://cjhudson.com/resume.pdf)

I've worked primarily in marketing and operations, looking grow into product
management or continue to build my skills as a full stack developer. Open to
internships. Built a few small websites/blogs as side projects, getting a few
thousand uniques a month.

I love solving problems, creating content, and building things.

Email: chris at cjhudson dot com

Github: [http://github.com/TezzellEnt](http://github.com/TezzellEnt)

------
zperrault
Location: Athens, Ohio, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Python, Ruby/Rails, Go, Git, HTML/CSS/JavaScript,
AngularJS, Parse

GitHub: [http://github.com/zperrault](http://github.com/zperrault)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zach-
perrault/32/220/b82](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/zach-perrault/32/220/b82)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nej2oniu0qn9xo9/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nej2oniu0qn9xo9/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: zach.perrault at gmail

Currently a computer science student at Ohio University looking for remote and
part-time and/or Summer 2015 internships.

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git, PHP (CakePHP, CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs,
MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work.

Most recent project (July ~ Sept) has been architecting and leading the
development of a major SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built in
AngularJS.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
mailshanx
Expertise in all areas of data science: machine learning, optimization,
statistics. If your company generates large amounts of data, i can help you
exploit it and build production machine learning systems.

Top 2% rank on Kaggle.com. Built the machine learning engine for the world's
fastest underwater modem, leading to a 1300% performance improvement. I speak
at conferences such as Europython and have an advanced degree.

Location: Singapore. Willing to relocate.

Stack: Python Data Stack(Numpy, Pandas, Scipy, Scikit-Learn), Matlab, Java.

Contact: [http://shanx.us](http://shanx.us) / mailshanx at yahoo dot co dot in

Get in touch with me, i'll be happy to talk to you :)

------
martydill
Location: BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: C#, .NET, F#, iOS, Python, C++

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/marty](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/marty)

Github: [http://github.com/martydill/](http://github.com/martydill/)

Stackoverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/184630/marty-
dill](http://stackoverflow.com/users/184630/marty-dill)

Email: martyATcode-ninjaDOTorg

10 years of experience, primarily in the .NET world. Desktop and server as
well as web experience. Degree in Computer Science. Experience working with
distributed teams as well as working remotely for a centralized team.

------
nicholas73
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Open to remote

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: I'm an electronics engineer who builds webapps on the side.
Would be open to building electronics products, internet of things, or a
webapp development role. Would also be interested in developing for financial
firms (personal trading experience only).

For electronics, I can build circuit boards and know analog design.

For webapps, technologies are: Python, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML/CSS, NoSQL,
MySQL, Django, jinja, web2py, Bootstrap, App Engine

Resume: www.linkedin.com/pub/nicholas-chen/a/394/b03/

Best webapp example: [http://sudokuisland.com](http://sudokuisland.com)

Email: nicholas73@gmail.com

------
marksbrown
Location: London, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, git, linux

Resume : [http://www.markbrown.io/cv](http://www.markbrown.io/cv)

email : contact@markbrown.io

I'm a mere 14 days from reaching the end of my PhD
([http://www.markbrown.io/research](http://www.markbrown.io/research)) and I'm
looking to find a great job to sink my teeth into. I've been using Python
daily in my work for 3 years. I've also worked with C++ (Geant4). I'm
currently reading SICP in what spare time I have. I'm no stranger to maths or
statistics. My ideal role will have interesting & hard problems to work with.

------
mordaroso
Location: Originally from Switzerland, currently in South America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, not at the moment.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, RubyMotion, JS, HTML/CSS, git, etc...

Resume: [http://fabiokuhn.com](http://fabiokuhn.com), more information on
demand

Email: me@fabiokuhn.com

Github: mordaroso

I'm a full-stack web developer, currently located in South America and looking
for a remote job with Ruby and Rails as a freelance, consulting or contract
job. During more than 10 years of professional software engineering I worked
with a lot of different technologies but I'm always in the process of learning
something new.

You can find more information about myself and my skills on my website.

------
jessicaaustin
Location: Anchorage, AK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (but travel is OK)

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Python, C++, Linux, MATLAB, Mathematica, ROS,
shell scripting, XML, SQL, Android SDK

Resume: [http://jessicaaustin.net/resume](http://jessicaaustin.net/resume)

Email: jessica@aus10.org

Github: [https://github.com/jessicaaustin/](https://github.com/jessicaaustin/)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jessica-
austin/12/71a/223](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jessica-austin/12/71a/223)

Coder and roboticist, Caltech and CMU grad, 5 years experience in software
development/QA/devops.

------
Jacqued
Location: Paris, France

Remote: No

Willing to relocate : Yes, to London or San Francisco / Silicon Valley

Technologies : Node.JS (with Express/Mongo), Javascript, CSS/SASS/LESS, HTML,
Sysadmin (Unix & AWS)

Resume & GitHub :
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xpcy927aghwwe6n/R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xpcy927aghwwe6n/R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9%20Mehdi%20Benadda.pdf?dl=0)
[http://github.com/Jacqued](http://github.com/Jacqued)

Email : me@mbenadda.com

I'm looking to join a dynamic startup using the latest technologies, and with
skilled colleagues to learn and work fast.

------
Akkuma
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly if most of the hassles and costs of moving are
taken care of and it is a city/state I'm interested in moving to (ie. no CA or
NY)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (node.js, express, React, Angular,
knockout, and built my own), .NET (C#, MVC, Web API, ServiceStack) SQL,
MongoDB (I've done backend, fullstack, and frontend)

Non-experience technology interests: Elixir, OpenResty, Moonscript, Haskell,
RethinkDB, ArangoDB

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma)

Email: gmail - gregwaxman (I hope you can figure this out)

------
dep_b
Location: Argentina / The Netherlands

Remote: Remote any time, on location this winter in The Netherlands

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Strong Objective-C and C# skills, also JavaScript/HTML/CSS,
Python/Django, SQL, PHP

Resume: [http://ar.linkedin.com/pub/lucas-van-
dongen/a1/785/60a](http://ar.linkedin.com/pub/lucas-van-dongen/a1/785/60a)

Email: contact via LinkedIn

I'm looking for remote work from the US or Europe or a short stint for a few
months in The Netherlands coming winter. I speak fluent English and Dutch, I'm
an intermediate Spanish speaker and I speak some German.

------
pravj

      Location: Roorkee, India
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, CoffeeScript, Javascript, PHP,
    
        Bash scripting, MySQL, ElasticSearch, Git, Vim, Linux
    
      Email: hackpravj@gmail.com
    

I'm a Student Developer and looking for an Internship.

Here is my GitHub profile :
[https://github.com/pravj](https://github.com/pravj)

here is my portfolio [https://pravj.github.io](https://pravj.github.io)

I'm interested in CLI's, API's, data science/analysis and Web Development.

------
sharpneli
Location: Finland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: OpenGL ES/Normal, OpenCL, Cuda, C/C++, Python, Linux, Android +
iOS, gdb you name it. Everything that is relatively low level in mobile.
Everything that goes fast and melts HW or saves power.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/teemu-
virolainen/21/570/49b](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/teemu-
virolainen/21/570/49b)
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/940353/sharpneli](https://stackoverflow.com/users/940353/sharpneli)

email: teemu.virolainen at gmail

------
wlk
Location: Poland

Remote: remote preferred

Willing to relocate: not really, possibly only within Europe

Technologies: Hadoop, Java, Android, Scala

Resume: linkedin.com/in/wlangiewicz

Email: wlangiewicz at gmail dot com (let me know that you are from HN)

I have been running 2 large Hadoop cluster, at the moment interested more in
api/backend/server side development in Java/Scala, I'm also involved in local
meetups, co-running Software Craftsmanship group, presenting at other meetups
from time to time. I have been working remotely for a long time now, I'm
especially interested in part-time offers (~20h/week)

------
zwtaylor
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, the prospect of lumbering through yet another East
Coast winter is beginning to lose its romance.

Technologies: Primarily HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript/jQuery, PHP, MySQL. Basic
experience with Python, AngularJS, Node.js

Resume: [http://zachtaylor.me](http://zachtaylor.me)

Email: zachwtaylor @ gmail.com

I'm a self-taught web developer who's been working in a freelance capacity for
about four years. I'm looking to move into a full-time on-site position but
will certainly continue to entertain offers for remote/freelance work.

------
jgj
Location: NYC Metro

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Not right away

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, C#, PHP

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jgj](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jgj)

Email: jay [at] substancedesigns.com

UI/UX, Django and Flask, all things front-end and game dev. Self-taught, loads
of experience. I've done coding and visual design: for consumer and b2b
products; independently for small businesses; in-house, producing marketing
sites and internal tools; for fun and profit nights and weekends. Extremely
eager to learn and grow and make.

------
mattnibs
Location: Santa Barbara, Ca

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, Angular, React, .NET/C#, SQL, Full
Stack Web

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-9BNT6DJDiXUlRxUkRoRGFKV0k/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-9BNT6DJDiXUlRxUkRoRGFKV0k/..).

Email: hello (at) mattnibecker (dot) com

Website: [http://work.mattnibecker.com](http://work.mattnibecker.com)

Looking for Fullstack Web positions. I'm passionate about making great
products and like working with others/organizations who feel the same way.

------
brickmort
Location: NYC | Long Island, New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes, depending on location

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Bash, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Processing,
Java

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0SkJlRjNra3NkQkk/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0SkJlRjNra3NkQkk/edit)

email: please see resume

Currently working in IT, but looking to move to a developer position. I'm
bilingual in Spanish and English and consider myself an honest & sociable
person. Feel free to contact me even if you just want to keep in touch.

------
nchuhoai
Location: NYC Remote: Preferred Willing to relocate: no Technologies:
Rails/React/Foundation Resume:
[http://www.nambrot.com/about](http://www.nambrot.com/about)
Email:nambrot@googlemail.com

I have current commitments, so I'm only looking for freelance/contract work.

I'm a fullstack product guy. A jack of all traits. At my current engagement I
fix everything from refactoring the bsvkend infrastructure to SPA-ing their
frontend with React. I'll be sure to help your business as well.

------
Quarrelsome
Location: Iceland.

Remote: Sure but I prefer inhouse.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Tech: C#, AngularJs, Sql and all the techs that one usually associates with
these. My C# is much stronger than my js though.

Resume: By request (10+ years commerical experience, including enterprise
solutions sold for $ millions).

Email: uchihajax AT THE gmail (only willing to post my trash email online).

I'm more an Apps guy than a barebones guy. I can do complex stuff like
debugging multi-threaded code and writing stuff that is atomic but my maths is
generally pretty bad. I'm also very good with people, talking and writing.

------
vdewinter

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Javascript, JQuery, D3.js, Socket.IO, HTML, CSS, Git, SQL, SQLAlchemy, Postgres
      Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/victoriadewinter/ https://github.com/vdewinter
      Email: dewinter.victoria at google.com
    

I am a new full-stack developer with a background in GIS/geoscience and
operations and a particular interest in data analysis/visualizations and
realtime data.

------
pmiller2
Location: Oakland, CA; looking ideally for BART-accessible workplaces.

Remote: Probably not, but will consider it.

Technologies: Technologies: Python, Django (backend), C, Mongodb, LaTeX, git,
and a tiny bit of Ruby/Rails

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8s9b39mxbxa1ioc/resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8s9b39mxbxa1ioc/resume.pdf)

Email: pwmiller74@yahoo.com

I've been off work for some time due to personal issues, but am ready to dive
back into the workforce at full strength. I'm looking for a JUNIOR or INTERN-
level dev job at a not-too-large but not-too-small company I can make my home.
Ideally, you'd have an engineering team of at least 5-10 people and a product
that is bringing in money (even if you're not profitable).

I'm open to different languages and frameworks, provided you can give me time
to ramp up on unfamiliar technologies. My previous experience (1.5 years) is
with a small hardware company writing software for manufacturing and testing
fiber optic switches. I've been off work for a while due to some medical
issues, but I'm as sharp as ever and ready to get back on the horse. If you're
a web company, I'd prefer to work in a more backend focused area. Outside of
web dev, I'm open to pretty much anything.

Send me an email and I'll definitely get back to you. :) I'm very willing to
do technical/programming challenges if it looks like we might be a good fit.

------
arenaninja
Location: Los Angeles, CA|Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (change from previous months, where this has been no)

Technologies (grok): PHP, MySQL, JavaScript

Technologies (hobbied, unpaid experience): Python, NodeJS, Java, C

Resume:
[http://charmeleon.github.io/resume.html](http://charmeleon.github.io/resume.html)

Email: chemical [dot] rivas [at] gmail [.] com

\-----

TL;DR: Full-stack LAMP developer in a group of 7. My focus is on the logic
side of things as I am artistically challenged. If your tech stack doesn't
match mine 1:1, I assure you I'm willing to learn it

------
ammmir
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: node.js, Objective-C, Cocoa (Mac & iOS), Elixir/Erlang, Ruby on
Rails, Swift, C#/.NET, Go, Python, Lua; and PostgreSQL, Redis, Riak, MongoDB,
CouchDB, Docker, RabbitMQ, AMQP

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirmalik)
and [https://www.pilvy.com](https://www.pilvy.com) and
[https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir)

Email: amir at amirmalik dot net

About me:

I'm a software engineer with 8 years of experience, of which I've spent the
past four consulting. I'm now looking to move back into a full-time job at an
established company (i.e. with a shipped product, and ~20+ employees). I'm
fairly language-agnostic, as I believe in using the right tool for the right
job, but I'm also excited about Elixir, Objective-C/Swift, Go, and hybrid
application stacks.

I'm looking for a product engineering role or a similar full-stack position
where I can contribute both on the frontend and backend. I've been learning
design on the side, and it would be great to put those skills to use. I'm
interested in products revolving around mobile, collaboration, messaging, B2B,
SaaS, etc.

There's a lot more we can discuss, so email me if interested. Thanks for
looking!

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (boost), python, linux, AMQP

Resmue:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUZTdiU1ZQMjViUDQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUZTdiU1ZQMjViUDQ/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Over five years of experience with a 1.5MM LOC code base. Interested in
backend/app/tools development.

------
jimsheldon
Location: New Hampshire, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: CentOS/RHEL administration, Jenkins, Puppet, Bash

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimsheldonnh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimsheldonnh)

Email: jim.sheldon@gmail.com

Currently working for a distributed software startup, recently put out the
second alpha release of our p2p file transfer software. I have over nine years
of build/release and Linux sysadmin experience. I am looking to join a new
project, ideally for another distributed startup.

------
uladzislau
Location: Vancouver, Canada.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Experience: product and project management of web and mobile apps. A book
author.

Technologies: Rails (RoR), Objective-C (XCode/iOS), JavaScript (Node.js), PHP,
HTML5, CSS3

Resume: please request by email

Email: my username@gmail dot com

About: I worked as a project and project manager for well known companies so
that’s where most of my expertise is. I’m considering myself a junior
developer - I’m learning Rails at the moment and want to improve my coding
skills. I’m willing to learn your technologies as well.

------
cpursley
Location: Atlanta, GA | Remote preferred

My Services: I help entrepreneurs get from the idea stage to a functioning MVP
web application using lean startup and agile development methodologies.

Recent Projects:

\- www.appraisalflow.com [basecamp for real estate appraisers]

\- www.motohook.com [vayable for motorcyclists] (under development)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails & Heroku (back-end) and Angular & divshot.io
(front-end).

Availability: My preference is for a consulting / partnership role. Open for
new engagements beginning in November.

Email: chasepursley+hn@gmail.com

------
manuletroll
Location: Haguenau, Alsace, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET MVC mostly, but not exclusively), PHP, Javascript,
Microsoft Dynamics ERPs

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ab3izu0sk4fkg8/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8ab3izu0sk4fkg8/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: manu@clementz.io

About me: Full-stack web developer with four years of experience. I’ve mostly
worked with .NET on enterprisey applications and ERPs but I'm quite open to
other environments.

------
pdardeau
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no, but am willing to travel occasionally (have valid US
passport)

Technologies: ObjC, C, C++, Python, Java, iOS, Android, SQLite, PostgreSQL,
Linux, multithreading

Resume:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/com.swampbits.public/PaulDardeauRes...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/com.swampbits.public/PaulDardeauResume.pdf)

Email: pauldardeau@me.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/pauldardeau](https://github.com/pauldardeau)

------
shabinesh
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No

Experience: 6+ years

Technologies: Python stack- Django/Flask, Go, Openstack, Nginx, postgres,
HAproxy, Docker

Resume:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh](http://in.linkedin.com/in/shabinesh) ,
full profile on request

Email: shabi at fossix.org

Github: [http://github.com/shabinesh](http://github.com/shabinesh)

Bitbucket: [http://bitbucket.com/shabinesh](http://bitbucket.com/shabinesh)

------
marketingadvice
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, assistance not required

Marketing Skills: Content Marketing, Marketing Strategy, User Acquisition,
Social Media Marketing

Technologies (all at junior developer level): HTML, CSS, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
jQuery, JavaScript

Resume & Background:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/lhod5sdu3xy9ieb/Jamil%20Velji%20Re...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/lhod5sdu3xy9ieb/Jamil%20Velji%20Resume%20%26%20Cover.doc?dl=0)

Email: hi@jamilvelji.com

------
IpV8

      Location: Portland, Maine
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: PHP, Java, Python, SQL, Apache, Linux, etc
    
      Email: Steve dot Northup at the gmail
    

Currently do all sorts of consulting and contracting jobs in technology. Would
consider a full time gig if it fit. Also relatively new to the Portland area,
so interested in chatting with just about anyone in a tech or entrepreneurial
setting.

------
pmerino
Location: Northern Spain. Owns a EU passport

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in Europe or North America

Technologies: Ruby, Objective-C, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, MongoDB, Redis, SQL,
Java

Resume: [http://www.pablo.xyz/resume](http://www.pablo.xyz/resume)

Email: pablo95@icloud.com

My native language is Spanish, but I speak fluent English. I don't really mind
the sector the company operates within, in fact, I'd like the company to
operate in a B2B oriented sector.

------
ctogden
Location: Upstate New York

Remote: Willing, but not sure it makes sense

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Most fluent in Python, JavaScript, Java.

Resume:
[http://ctogden.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://ctogden.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: ogdenchris@gmail.com

Recent graduate, so looking for entry-level software engineering positions. I
would be extremely interested working in one of the following spaces:
education, journalism/publishing, civic tech, or geoinformatics.

------
toastertyphoon
Location: Los Angeles or Orange County, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:
Possibly Technologies: Clojure(Script), Om/React, Haskell, Rust, Scala/Play!,
Swift/iOS, Go, C++11, Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails, Machine Learning Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-
pub.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ml6njfjnswexpnz/resume-pub.pdf) Email:
jorge.israel.p@gmail.com Site:
[http://www.blaenkdenum.com](http://www.blaenkdenum.com)

I'm a generalist that doesn't get bogged down with dogmatic views on specific
technologies. Instead I strive to learn a very diverse set of technologies in
order to keep an open mind and blend the best ideas from each [0].

[0]: [http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](http://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

Lately I've taken to liking the combination of Clojure & ClojureScript with
Om/React, which I've been using to implement a web interface for rtorrent [1].

[1]: [https://github.com/blaenk/levee](https://github.com/blaenk/levee)

------
srawlin
Location: Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Full-Stack Python Developer with 15 years experience.

Technologies: Python (15 years), Django (8 years), Web (HTML/CSS, jQuery), SQL
(MySQL, PostgreSQL & SQLite), PHP, JavaScript, C# .NET, Amazon Web Services
(AWS)

Resume:
[http://www.rawlinson.ca/resume.pdf](http://www.rawlinson.ca/resume.pdf)

Education: University of Waterloo - Honours Computer Science

Examples of sites I've build:

* [https://www.RapidCX.com](https://www.RapidCX.com) \- Started a cryptocurrency (Bitcoin/altcoin) exchange, currently with 36 coin markets. Designed and developed the system using Python/web2py, ZeroMQ, MySQL on AWS

* [http://www.OnlineDegreeReviews.org](http://www.OnlineDegreeReviews.org) \- Developed and marketed the first and largest online college review website. To date: 7,300 reviews, 22,000 comments, over four million visitors

* [http://www.AndroidWallpaperHD.com](http://www.AndroidWallpaperHD.com) \- Developed a mobile Android Wallpaper site using jQuery Mobile, Python/Django, MySQL. Average 35,000 unique visitors per month

Email: steve at rawlinson dot ca

------
murkt
Location: Kiev, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Clojure, ClojureScript, PostgreSQL, HTML,
CSS

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vsolovyov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vsolovyov)
and pdf [https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5oj6wrgtgxzwxl/vsevolod-
solovyov....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5oj6wrgtgxzwxl/vsevolod-
solovyov.pdf?dl=0)

Email: vsevolod.solovyov@gmail.com

------
cmacweb
Location: North Shore/Boston, Massachusetts area

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: Not able to at the moment

Technologies: Javascript, Python/Django, Node.js, Backbone.js, Ruby/Rails,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, some Angular.js and Ember.js

Resume: Please see my website (cmacweb.com) - shoot me an email if you'd like
a hard-copy

Email: cmacweb1 <at> gmail <dot> com

Mostly self-taught full-stack web developer with startup experience looking
for any opportunities that sound interesting and involve working with great
people and meaningful contribution to cool products. I'm open to
freelance/contracting positions (slight preference for those) but will
definitely consider full-time positions as well as long as it's a good fit.
Smaller, earlier stage companies are preferable to large corporates.

I have experience in a number of technologies (listed above) but am always
learning and messing around with other technologies as well, so would
definitely be willing to try out some other languages/frameworks if the
project and team are a good fit. Please feel free to shoot me an email - I
would be happy to have a conversation and see if there's any way I can help
you out.

------
roycoding
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: Python data science stack (pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, etc), other Python libs (requests, Flask, etc), D3, SQL, Hadoop,
Pig, Git, C++, R, more.

Resume: By request

Email: roy.coding+hn@gmail.com

Website: [http://roycoding.github.io](http://roycoding.github.io)

Projects: [http://roycoding.github.io/data](http://roycoding.github.io/data)

I just moved out to San Francisco and am looking for a data scientist position
locally or remote. By training I'm a PhD computational physicist and have been
working as a data science consultant for the past year and a half+. I am a
generalist, with a focus on analysis and simulations, but have experience
across the whole spectrum of data science (i.e. data acquisition, cleaning,
modeling, machine learning, evaluation, etc.). I'm looking to join a team of
really smart people working on something interesting. I love learning new
stuff and hearing about what people are working on.

Some of the things I'm currently interested in are demand prediction,
recommendation systems, and risk analysis.

------
random42
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right location

Technologies: Python, Django, ML/NLP/Analytics, Hadoop, Cassandra,
Postgres/MySQL, EC2, S3, Bootstrap, jQuery

Resume/Portfolio:
[https://mohitranka.github.io/work/](https://mohitranka.github.io/work/)

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com

\------

Currently working as a freelance backend consultant for many startups.
Specialize in Machine learning, and data analytics.

------
betacar
Location: Santiago, Chile. Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: Yes.
Technologies: Ruby, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, A/B tests, CSS3, HTML5, NodeJS,
MongoDB, SOA, SaaS, Rails, Express, Mustache, Phamthon, among others. Resume:
[http://cl.linkedin.com/in/betacar/](http://cl.linkedin.com/in/betacar/) Email
(base64): bWVAYmV0YWNhci5uZXQ=

------
randomhner
Location: Buenos Aires

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, iOS, WP7, BB, RoR, Grails, perl, C.

Resume: On request; Current employer doesn't know I'm looking.

Email: randomhner@gmail.com

I am a strong generalist that has dedicated the past six years to
(predominantly native) mobile apps and associated backends. Have published
plenty of apps to the stores and shepherded enough projects to know the full
cycle and it's roadblocks forwards and backwards.

------
xyclos
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Objective-C, Swift, C#

Background: I have two B.S. degrees in CS, one for Network Security, another
for Software Development. I worked for two years as a network security analyst
and a year so far as a web/hybrid mobile developer. I am now looking for full
time software work preferably for iOS development.

    
    
      Email: hello (at) jakejohnson (dot) me

------
ahmadhamza19
Location: Pune, Maharashtra, India, Remote: Yes, Willing to Relocate: USA
Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Git, Javascript, jQuery, CSS, HTML Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=185421452&trk=nav_r...](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=185421452&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile)
Email: ahmadhamza19@gmail.com

------
Daves
Location: Currently NYC Area - but see relocation information below

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes. I'm a recent grad hoping to relocate. Specifically:
Boston, SF, Seattle, Austin, or Atlanta

Technologies: Django, AngularJS, Java, Python, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML/CSS,
SQL, Git, Bash, AWS, some design work

Resume/portfolio: [http://davestess.com/](http://davestess.com/)

Email: davestess@gmail.com

------
rjcaricio

      Location: Cracow, Poland. (Brazilian, currently with working VISA)
      Remote: Good to have
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, JavaScript (AngularJS, VanillaJS), SQL, CSS/HTML
      Resume: https://github.com/rafaelcaricio/resume/blob/master/resume.md
      Email (base 64): cmFmYWVsQGNhcmljaW8uY29t

------
tumble-weed
Location: India

Remote: Definitely

Willing to relocate: Interested

Technologies: Python- Scikits-Learn, Scipy/Numpy, Theano ;

Matlab; C/C++ OpenCV; Git

Resume:

Hello there, I am looking for exciting avenues for my skills in Machine
Learning/Data Analysis and Computer vision.

A little something about me:

# I am a PhD candidate in Computer Vision from India's most prolific Vision
Lab.

# Am handy with the essentials of a data-analyst's toolkit such as Multiple
Regression, SVMs, PCA & K-Means. Theoretically sound, having done courses in
Machine Learning, Statistical Methods in AI, Optimization Techniques,
Probabilistic Graphical Models.

# For my research interests, I work on Deep Neural Networks for vision. But I
have also worked on conventional face & object recognition pipelines.

# Some more keywords: Matlab, C/C++, python, scikits-learn, GPU coding in
Theano, git, sqlite....

you can find my resume here:
[https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-vJfhWswxvdWGdJY1Zw...](https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-vJfhWswxvdWGdJY1ZwVGJSOVE&usp=sharing)

Email: aniketsinghresearch AT gmail

------
nonnatus
Location: Baton Rouge Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, HTML/CSS, Haml/Sass, JavaScript, jQuery, CoffeeScript,
Git, RSpec, Bootstrap, Foundation, Sunspot/Solr

Resume: [https://mega.co.nz/#!oIVlVKLb!SlI183yv-
NVw3I3N0dHTHwgv61by-p...](https://mega.co.nz/#!oIVlVKLb!SlI183yv-
NVw3I3N0dHTHwgv61by-pTYxNw5u_WAJAc)

Email: julien@crawfi.sh

Looking for a junior developer position

------
agroszer
Location: Hungary

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: sorry, no

Technologies:

    
    
      Full SDLC | Python | Zope 3, Zope Toolkit Frameworks | Pyramid
      NoSQL | mongoDB | RDBMS | postgreSQL | mySQL | ZODB
      HTML, XML, Web Technologies
      Linux | Windows
    

Resume:

[http://r.pyte.hu/](http://r.pyte.hu/)

Python Developer with over 8 years experience I’m a highly competent and
result oriented developing and implementing various backend and middleware
systems remotely within an agile environment. I have also some frontend
experience.

I’m adapting to new projects quickly, despite existing large codebases. I have
the great ability to strike the balance between getting something done quickly
and applying development discipline when it comes to abstractions, tests and
documentation.

Recent project contexts: healthcare, HR, legal.

\--

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agroszer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agroszer)

github: [https://github.com/agroszer](https://github.com/agroszer)

------
somewhatoff
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right offer

Technologies: CTO / product leader. Background in Python and associated web
frameworks. Particularly interested in data processing / machine learning.

Resume:
[http://techcitylabs.com/assets/Sims_Benjamin_CV.pdf](http://techcitylabs.com/assets/Sims_Benjamin_CV.pdf)

Email: jobs at the domain referred to above

------
ashleyjohn
Academia.edu (Downtown San Francisco)

Full Time Openings:

* Full Stack Engineers

* Sr. Front End Developer

Company:

* Our mission is to build a new system for scientists to share their results and broadcast their work

* We have over 12 million users and they are extremely important to us!

* Our investors include Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital and True Ventures

Team:

* We move quickly, everyone is in charge of their own projects but also very collaborative

* We get catered lunches from zerocater and lunch usually ends with a round of foosball

* We're a diverse group with backgrounds in philosophy, biology, music and art

Technical:

* Peer Review: We are revisiting peer review with a novel product built from the ground up that will allow layers of discussion on top of a single document and we are building this using Rails and Backbone.js

About you:

\- You want to have a huge impact on a product that is making a positive
impact on the world

\- You have a curious mind and enjoy tackling hard technical problems

\- You work best when given a lot of autonomy

\- You enjoy board games, foosball, rock climbing, sailing, roundtable
discussions and/or free lunches

Please contact ashley@academia.edu if you would like to apply or if you have
any questions.

------
adlawson
Location: London

Remote: Possibly, not necessarily

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right location

Technologies: JavaScript/Node, Golang, PHP, (interested in exploring others)

Resume: [https://github.com/adlawson](https://github.com/adlawson)
[http://linkedin.com/in/adlawson](http://linkedin.com/in/adlawson)

Email: adlawson+jobs at gmail

------
Tomed

      Location: Philadelphia, PA
      Remote: open to remote work
      Willing to relocate: sure!
      Technologies: I'm not tied to any specific language but I mostly work with front-end web right now (a lot of JS)
      Resume: http://tomdehart.com/projects/ or https://github.com/tdehart - 
      can provide a formal resume if you want
      Email: tdehart [at] gmail [dot] com

I have a bachelor's in CS and spent a few years at grad school studying human-
computer interaction however I went into the industry instead of finishing my
masters. Spent a year as a govt contractor but I've been freelancing for the
past 8 months. Right now I'm starting to look for something more permanent
(and challenging).

I really love front-end development these days but I'm pretty familiar with
the full stack. Living in the Philly area at the moment but willing to
relocate pretty much anywhere.

------
thmorton
Location: Oregon

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Absolutely.

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, R, SQL, and standard bioinformatics tools
are my primary tools at the moment, but I have fluency in other technologies
as well (primarily webdev and embedded).

Resume: [http://potato.basementserver.org/taj/TajMorton-
Resume.pdf](http://potato.basementserver.org/taj/TajMorton-Resume.pdf)

Email: tajmorton @ gmail

What: I'm looking primarily for opportunities for software engineering within
the life sciences. I'm currently finishing up my MS in Computer Science, with
an emphasis on Machine Learning and Bioinformatics. I'm open to both industry
(especially startup!) and more traditional academic/research institute
opportunities. In addition to machine learning and bioinformatics work, I also
enjoy low-level embedded development, and would be interested in biomedical
devices (and the like) as well. I'd love to hear from you!

------
dtr
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Full Time / Contract / Part Time

Technologies: C++, C++11, C, OGDF, Boost, Java and more.

LinkedIn: in.linkedin.com/in/anujagarwal464/

Github : github.com/anujagarwal464

Resume : On request

Email: anujagarwal464 [at] gmail [dot] com

About Me: I'm in final year of graduation(Computer Science) and actively
looking for projects/jobs involving C++, Java or other backend technologies.

------
wikwocket
Location: Chicago suburbs

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Hadoop, Pig, Hive, PHP, JS/JQuery, DB2, MySQL

Email: wikwocket@gmail.com

I'm a lead software engineer, with fifteen years of experience doing
application design, software development, and project leading. I'm happiest
when building tools or apps that make people more efficient and happier. :) I
have experience in enterprise application development, database design, big
data architecture, report generation, and data visualization. I have a wide
range, and spend a lot of time learning new technologies and systems.

I'm interested in chatting with anyone in the industry, especially companies
that are in the Chicago area or open to remote engagements. I'd be happy to
talk about any projects, positions, or companies with you - I'm open to a new
job but I also like to build connections. Please drop me a line at
wikwocket@gmail.com if you'd like to talk.

------
eccp
Location: Santiago, Chile

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: 10+ years of web development experience using Java,
Groovy/Grails (2y), Clojure (1y), Scala (1y), Ruby on Rails (2y)

Resume: [https://goo.gl/Hkycfo](https://goo.gl/Hkycfo) (Google docs link)

Email: Click on my username to see my HN profile and links to my Github repos
and LinkedIn profile

------
mikemases
Location: London

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C#, R, Python, JS/jQuery, HTML, Oracle, node.js and much
more

Resume: [PDF] [http://goo.gl/pNIetQ](http://goo.gl/pNIetQ)

Email: cv@mikemases.com

I'm a software engineer in the consulting services sector coming up now on 4
years experience across a broad range of technologies. My role is mainly
client facing so I've had the opportunity to broaden my skills beyond just
development, but I feel now that I'd rather focus my skills back into in-house
developing for a small exciting company rather than the large corporate
clients that I usually see.

I'm interested in full-stack development, preferably in a company which is
data-driven and could make use of my consumer industries data insight
experience. A lot of what I've done in the past has revolved round analytics
in one way or another so an opportunity to carry that on would be great!

------
blckenedicekaj
Location: Columbia, SC, actively looking to relocate to Charlotte, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes but only to Charlotte, NC area

Technologies: UI/UX Design, Interaction design, prototyping, wireframes,
branding, style guides, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Adobe Suite, Sketch, Mac
environment, responsive design, app design, LESS, SASS

Resume:
[http://shercreative.com/resume.pdf](http://shercreative.com/resume.pdf)

I have been working in the world of web design/front end development for 5
years. My specialty and greatest strength lies in the design aspect of my
skills. I am looking for something within that realm. I have worked with a web
agency and a Fortune 500 company. More specifically I have been a part of a
team in charge of the branding overhaul of the company.

I am hoping to join any size team to make a difference. I want to contribute
with my design skills to help engage users.

Email: artist@shercreative.com

------
daleco
Location: Pensacola, fl

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Looking to relocate in CA, I might consider other
location in the US)

Technologies: Java, Objective C, Matlab, UX design, few years of xperience in
web technologies 6 years ago in LAMP, Html,css

Resume:[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
lecoutre/20/47a/a1b](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-lecoutre/20/47a/a1b)

I'm a Software and cognitive engineer. I have strong skills in Java and User
experience design. Experienced on a variety of technical and creative projects
including tactile feedback, surgery simulator, and an iOS 3D interface.
Looking for a challenging and fast-paced environment and an opportunity to
have a positive impact.

My research include Sensory substitution and augmentation. Interested in
mobile platform, web technologies, IoE

Green card holder. My native language is French and I speak fluent English.

Email: dlecoutre at gmail dot com

------
nburkley
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes, I have worked on many US-based projects from other parts of the
world.

Willing to relocate: Possibly. I have an old H1B visa which would make a move
back to the US a bit easier.

Technologies: Full-stack developer with about 5 years of Ruby on Rails
experience. Plenty of JavaScript experience (Backbone, AngularJS & Ember.js).
Good SQL skills (MySQL & PostgreSQL), Java experience and of course HTML and
CSS. I like to write tests and work in an agile environment.

Resume: Please get in touch

Email: burkley.niall@gmail.com

I'm a well-rounded and versatile web developer, looking for my next challenge.
I have plenty of experience bridging the gap between the business needs and
the technical requirements. I enjoy working with interesting people and can
provide plenty of character and technical references from both the US and
Europe. Please get in touch if you think we can work together.

------
victorantos
Location: London, UK Remote: Open to remote Willing to relocate: Yes, worked
previously in Czech Rep, Germany, Norway, UK, Romania Technologies: Most
fluent in C#, prefer Knockoutjs and UX Resume:
[http://victorantos.com](http://victorantos.com) Email: victorantos@gmail.com

------
lygi
Location: Columbus, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Numpy/Scipy/Matplotlib, Numerical Analysis, Mathematical
Physics, LaTeX, git

Learning: Julia, C(++), Javascript/Node.js, SQL

Email: l@lygi.me

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lymgill](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lymgill)

Applied mathematician with a deep affection for coding and geophysics. This
past May I wrapped up my M.S. in math; my thesis focused on developing and
solving a mathematical problem in glaciology (thesis:
[http://www.lygi.me/thesis.pdf);](http://www.lygi.me/thesis.pdf\);) my
coursework and research focused on numerical analysis and PDE's. I'm looking
for interesting problems where I can leverage my math background; bonus points
if the phrases "free-boundary problem" or "variational inequality" come up.

------
mlent
Location: Leipzig, Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (especially to Berlin)

Technologies: \-- Languages: JavaScript (with and without jQuery), SQL
(PostgreSQL, MySQL), Python, HTML(5), CSS(3) \-- Programs: Adobe Illustrator,
Photoshop, InDesign \-- Other: Comfortable with Linux, Git, Vim, and the
server-side in general. Professional experience with Backbone.js,
Underscore.js, d3.js, Require.js, Sass, Mocha, Phantom.js, Grunt, basic Node.
At my current job, I also helped with Django, our REST API (TastyPie), and
hooking it up to Neo4j, Nginx, & Uwsgi.

(For my minor in Computer Science I studied Java, Python, C, Unix, computer
architecture, object-oriented programming and design, computational
linguistics, and web programming. I am not keen on delving back into Java.)

Spoken Languages English (native - US Citizen), German (conversational)

Resume:
[http://monicalent.com/monica_lent_resume_2014.pdf](http://monicalent.com/monica_lent_resume_2014.pdf)

Email: monica.lent@uni-leipzig.de

\---

I am looking for work in the coming months as a frontend engineer and/or
interface designer -- my passion lies both in designing a beautiful user
experience and implementing it in concise, elegant code. I minored in Computer
Science in university, so I am well-versed in the fundamentals, while having
almost five years of practical work experience in IT. I'm comfortable
switching between front- and backend, and can debug the full technical stack.

I'm looking for a job that will challenge me to grow in my field, where I get
to learn from my colleagues, and be part of a both a technical and creative
process. Throughout my career, I've taken on increasingly technical roles, but
have always found a way to enhance my work with my design skills.

Please get in touch if you're looking for a frontend developer with an eye for
UI/UX, I would be eager to talk with you!

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Emacs

Resume: Self-taught programmer. Don't work in a tech company now, though I am
using PostgreSQL in my current job. I used Python and PostgreSQL in my
previous job.

Projects: [http://courseisland.com/](http://courseisland.com/) \-- Clojure,
PostgreSQL, Foundation CSS, deployed on Arch Linux

[http://coderedux.com/poker-bots/play-lizzie](http://coderedux.com/poker-
bots/play-lizzie) \-- Poker bot in ClojureScript.

omark -- FOSS marketing, CRM, ERP, and channels management tool written in
Python, PostgreSQL, and probably C at a later time. Just starting working on
this one. Working on integrating the eBay API.

github profile: [https://github.com/dt1/](https://github.com/dt1/)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
curiositydev
Location: Europe

Remote: If part-time

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Objective-C, C++, iOS ecosystem, Python, Unix shell, OpenGL,
OpenCL...

Resume: Please ask

Email: curiositydev@gmail.com

I’m a young software engineer with experience of building large-scale iOS app
that is used by millions of users. I have 2+ years of experience in iOS
ecosystem gathered during work in agile team with designers, backend engineers
and a product manager.

But more than an iOS developer, I’m a computer scientist (M.Sc.). I love
solving problems and playing with data structures. I have fun by implementing
neural networks or detecting actions in videos.

If you’re looking for a guy like me, preferably somewhere in Europe (Germany,
Switzerland, UK, Ireland, France, Sweden, Norway…), I’d like to hear more. I
would also consider moving to US if you’re willing to go through all visa
torture. I will relocate.

Contact me with your offer and I’ll send you more info.

------
DLion
Location: Palermo, Italy

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Linux {Slackware/CentOS/Arch}, MongoDB, Nodejs, Javascript, C,
OpenCV, PHP, MySQL, Bash, Git, Java, Html/Css and currently learning Golang.

Resume: I am a 22 years old student and developer looking for internships for
the Summer of 2015 or for a short internship during the year or for a part-
time job.

I'm studying computer science and I'm working as Web Developer and Sys Admin
for many companies of my city (3~ years experience)

I love my job (because it is not only a job for me), I want to learn much more
and I want to work to become the best.

[http://dlion.it](http://dlion.it)

[http://github.com/DLion](http://github.com/DLion)

[http://linkedin.com/in/dlion](http://linkedin.com/in/dlion)

Email: domenicoleoneluciani [at] gmail [dot] com

------
threauxaway
Location: Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Resume: Over five years experience in customer support and sales with both
startups in Silicon Valley and in larger companies. Very familiar with the top
industry technologies. Currently employed so I'm using a throwaway.

Looking for: Customer Support position at a growing startup.

Email: threauxaway415(at)gmail(dot(com)

------
_mtr
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS, JS, Angular, jQuery, Node, some Ruby, PHP, C#

Resume: [http://goo.gl/XVtVJj](http://goo.gl/XVtVJj) (Google Drive)

Email: tr@tylrr.io

Personal site: [http://tylrr.io](http://tylrr.io)

\----

My current role is Senior Front-End Dev for a small SaaS-development group
that recently went through an acquisition. I've spent that last year or so on
bringing an Angular front-end to our dusty old MVC2 app. I love working across
the full stack but my professional experience is definitely skewed towards the
client-side. Ideally, I'm looking for a position where I can branch out some
and get more experience working with back-end technologies. I'm also open to
senior-level front-end positions where I can get back to working with a small,
focused team.

------
enginkartal
Location:Istanbul/Turkey Remote:Yes Willing to relocate:Yes
Technologies:PHP,Yii Framework,Mysql,MongoDB,Angular,Jquery
Resume:[https://github.com/enginkartal/](https://github.com/enginkartal/)
Email:enginkartal@yandex.com

------
gpolk50
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (SF Bay, Seattle, Portland, Denver)

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, AngularJS, Backbone.js, D3.js,
SQL/PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, TDD, and Git.

Resume: [http://linkedin.com/in/gabepolk](http://linkedin.com/in/gabepolk)

Product Manager/Software Developer/hustler looking for a PM role at a
promising startup. Experience in Scrum/agile methodologies. Background
experience includes working at Facebook as an Analyst on the Platform (API)
Operations team, Director of Growth at a Mark Cuban backed B2B/Enterprise
startup in SF (vidIQ), and as lead PM for Slice (acquired by Rakuten)
Bookshelf.

Email: gabe dot a dot polk at gmail dot com

Github: [https://github.com/gabepolk](https://github.com/gabepolk)

------
jayshahtx
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes, have experience

Willing to relocate: In Spring 2015, yes

Technologies: machine learning/information retrieval methods, java, python,
matlab

Resume: [http://linkd.in/1uo7yLq](http://linkd.in/1uo7yLq), www.jayshah.me

Email: jayshahtx@gmail.com

Hire me to analyze/curate large data sets, extract insights, and build
predictive models.

Previous work:

\- Used machine learning to automate $1MM service at Umbel (Austin Startup)-
recommended ads for clients to run to Facebook by analyzing 1B+ data points

\- Used local Twitter sentiment to predict quality of life (model used to
predict poverty rates, population density, etc)

\- [Current] Using machine learning forecast concert ticket prices

I'm a triple major student at UT Austin with an almost perfect GPA. Graduating
this year, lover of all data. Email me at jayshahtx [at] gmail dot com or
visit me at www.jayshah.me

------
deerlamp

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: No.
      Willing to relocate: Yes.
      Technologies: Golang, Python, C/C++
      Resume:  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3tcr708EUgPVVYwbENic21OUmM/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: jinjiang119@gmail.com

------
afeinber
Location: New York

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS, Rspec, C, Java, C++,
Objective-C, jQuery, PostgreSQL, ARM Assembly, MATLAB, R

LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/alexanderfeinberg](http://linkedin.com/in/alexanderfeinberg)

Email: alexandernfeinberg@gmail.com

General Assembly profile: [https://alumni.generalassemb.ly/profiles/alexander-
feinberg](https://alumni.generalassemb.ly/profiles/alexander-feinberg)

I am a web developer now living in NYC. I just moved down from Boston, having
graduated from General Assembly's programming boot camp there.

Feel free to check out the apps I built (aviaricious.herokuapp.com
pixology.herokuapp.com and myreads.herokuapp.com )

Email me if you have any questions or would like to know more!

------
astockwell
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: Sure, have prior remote experience working remote.

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: Ruby (& Rails), Javascript/Coffeescript (& Angular, React,
Grunt, etc), CSS/Sass, PHP (& Wordpress), Go, SQL, provisioning/linux/bash,
AWS, VMs/vagrant/docker, network eng/CCNA, Windows AD/MS SQL. Each tech listed
has been used to build/deploy/support a production project, no 'just tinkered
with' tech listed (although those are many as well).

Interests: Distributed systems, SOA, API development.

Resume: [http://astockwell.com/cv/](http://astockwell.com/cv/)

Email: astockwell+hn0914@gmail.com

Senior Full-Stack Developer for 2+ years, looking to work on engineering
challenges at scale.

------
akbarnama
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, Django, Git, HTML/CSS/JavaScript,

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com

I have been developing web applications in Django for last 4 years. I have
helped some clients with wordpress performance issues. I can commit 20 hours
per week.

------
pgdouyon
Location: Cambridge, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unable to at the moment

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Git (learning Scala)

Resume: www.linkedin.com/pub/pierre-guy-douyon/5a/82/892

GitHub: [https://github.com/pgdouyon](https://github.com/pgdouyon)

I'm a recent college grad (2013) from MIT looking for a full-time entry-level
role in the Cambridge/Boston area.

I'm mainly looking for a small to mid-size company and just want the
opportunity to work with really smart developers and build great software. I'm
always up for learning new languages/frameworks and try to spend my free time
tinkering with many different paradigms.

Honestly, not sure what other kind of information to include here so please
shoot me an email to discuss more!

Email: pgdouyon@alum.mit.edu

------
caseywilson
Location: Livermore, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Java, Python, SQL, Bash, Git. Ready to learn new tech as
well!

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1unwUIA](http://bit.ly/1unwUIA),
[https://linkedin.com/in/cgwilson333](https://linkedin.com/in/cgwilson333),
[http://github.com/caseywilson](http://github.com/caseywilson)

Email: cgwilson333[at]gmail[dot]com

I'm a promising recent CS graduate from UC Davis and I'm ready to start my
career as a junior developer. I enjoy growing with a team, but am disciplined
enough to work by myself. At this point, I'm very versatile and open to new
opportunities.

Contact me for more information if you think I am a good fit!

------
ttttthrowaway

      Location: Europe
      Remote: no
      Willing to relocate: YES!
      Resume: leading SEO in Europe
      Email: syn dot syn at gmail dot com
    

i have enough of Europe. silicon valley preferred. you have to relocate my
family as well. and yes, it's worth it.

------
e_d_g_a_r
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes please!

Willing to relocate: Not really, cause I'm also taking classes in the city.

Technologies: Python, basic SQL, iOS, Haskell/OCaml, emacs

Resume: I worked for a little over a year as a Python programmer for Bank of
America. I go to hackathons a lot, won one for my iOS weekend hack. I'm pretty
versatile and can do or learn to do whatever needs to be done.

Email: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/edgar-
aroutiounian/42/b06/199](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/edgar-
aroutiounian/42/b06/199) or edgar.factorial@gmail.com

Desire: I'm taking Operating Systems and Machine learning this fall at
Columbia so I'm just looking for a part-time internship, ideally in iOS
development.

------
nolamark
Location: New Orleans, LA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Computer Science, Mathematics

Resume:
[https://github.com/NolaMark/AboutMe/blob/master/20140901Mark...](https://github.com/NolaMark/AboutMe/blob/master/20140901MarkAndersonResume.pdf)

Email: mra2@ma7.org

------
richsin
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front-End (html,css,js,ui,ux) Growth Hacking (GA, Adwords, SEO,
Content)

Resume: goo.gl/5sm4j5

Email: richard@richard.io

Spent 8+ years doing web dev, marketing and biz dev for local companies in
NYC. Have worked as a marketing consultant in an early stage startup that
eventually went public. Primarily focused on growing companies and generating
revenue in a lead role. I built many businesses from zero to over $200k/mo in
revenue in NYC, including building web presence, developing and executing
marketing plans and expanding services and service areas.

Very motivated to move into a full time position for a startup. I'm single,
have no commitments, mature and focused.

Reason for move: To pivot away from local into a new industry.

------
jhuckabee
Location: Phoenix, AZ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right role.

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Coffeescript, Backbone.js,
Marionette.js, RSpec/MiniTest/Capybara, PostgreSQL, MySQL and friends. I've
dabbled and am very interested in Go and Polymer.

Resume: I am a full stack web developer with a passion for writing clean code
and an insatiable appetite for honing my craft and learning about new
technologies. You can see my full resume at
[http://joshhuckabee.com/resume](http://joshhuckabee.com/resume).

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/joshhuckabee/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/joshhuckabee/)

Email: joshhuckabee [at] gmail [dot] com

------
pocketstar
Location: Palo Alto, California, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Solidworks, Altium Designer, Mastercam, Vericut, COMSOL, C, C++,
Lua, Objective-C, Matlab, HTML, CSS, PHP, Java, Lua

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1mrlkmb592fghef/Spencer.Davis.Resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1mrlkmb592fghef/Spencer.Davis.Resume.2014-08-12.pdf?dl=0)

Email: sbd@uvic.ca

FULL stack engineer including mechanical, software and electrical engineering.
Mission critical satellite design experience. Embedded development with 8-bit
Atmel AVR. Strong materials background with a focus on carbon. MEMS and NEMS
interest. Lateral thinker with a keen eye for design. I am competent and I
love to learn. I just love sailing too!

------
Widow
Location: NYC Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: I'm aiming for a job in the city so no

Technologies: Java, Python, Some experience with C#, VB.Net, Ruby, MySQL,
Javascript, HTML & CSS

Resume/email: Feel free to reach out to me at zhuenink@gmail.com.

As a caveat, I just finished my software engineering degree in August!

------
ermacaz
Location: Phoenix, Arizona Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Ruby on Rails full stack Resume:
[https://github.com/MattHamada](https://github.com/MattHamada) email:
mattahamada@gmail.com

------
gidan
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Language: French, English

Mail: throw.away.jules@gmail.com

Frontend: Javascript (Angular - Backbone - jQuery), CSS, HTML

Backend: PHP (Symfony2), Node

I like to build complex applications, if you're looking for someone to move a
destkop application to a webapp, i'm the person you need in your team. Best.

------
Akkuma
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly if most of the hassles and costs of moving are
taken care of and it is a city/state I'm interested in moving to (ie. no CA or
NY)

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (node.js, express, React, Angular,
knockout, and built my own), .NET (C#, MVC, Web API, ServiceStack) SQL,
MongoDB (I've done backend, fullstack, and frontend)

Non-experience technology interests: Elixir, OpenResty, Moonscript, Haskell,
RethinkDB, ArangoDB

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/akkuma)

Email: gmail - gregorywaxman (I hope you can figure this out) I accidentally
put the wrong email before

------
BCotts
Location: Derby, East Midlands, UK.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Android/Java, Linux server admin, Oracle PL/SQL.

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/njPWzG](http://lnkd.in/njPWzG) \- Will supply CV on
request.

Email (Base 64): YmlsbHlAYmlsbHljb3R0b24uY28udWsK

------
calgaryeng
Location: AB, Canada Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: \-
Good: Ruby, Rails, Ember.js \- Beginner: Python, Go, (Docker) \- Exposure
only: Clojure, R, Java Resume: On request Email: calgaryeng@hotmail.com

------
jparishy
Hi! I'm looking for the right opportunity and I'm in no rush. I'm very good at
iOS development and if a job exists that lets me stay in my current location
while working on something awesome I'll definitely consider making the switch
(currently I'm doing freelance work). Get in touch if you have something that
fits!

Location: New Jersey

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Reluctantly

Technologies: Expertise is iOS. Expert in Objective-C and all Apple
Frameworks; Familiar with Rails, Django, Frontend Web Dev.

Resume: Check my website for more info,
[http://juliusparishy.com](http://juliusparishy.com)

Email: boss@jparishy.com

------
socksy
Location: London, UK, Europe

Remote: If it suits

Willing to relocate: Yes! Especially to Berlin, Germany

Technologies: Despite recently graduating have a wide experience in a bunch of
technologies:

Backend:

-Languages:

\--Python, Ruby, C, Java, Clojure, Go, (also a few toy projects in Haskell,
Rust, Scala)

-Misc:

\--MVC frameworks, MOM systems, AWS (EC2, S3, Route53, EBS, more), Machine
Learning (w/ scikit-learn and Clojure), lots of web stuff (from servers to
whatever), Compilers, Twilio, creating and using APIs, etc

Frontend:

-JavaScript, Backbone.js, Jasmine, Phantom.JS, JQuery, etc [and Node.JS, though questionably backend]

Resume:
[http://thejibe.co.uk/benlovell.pdf](http://thejibe.co.uk/benlovell.pdf)
Email: ben.j.lovell@gmail.com

------
bwhaley
Location: Berkeley, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, AWS, DevOps, CI/CD, Python, Golang

Resume: I am a part time independent consulting looking to help companies of
all sizes with automation, deployment, and cloud architecture. I have years of
experience in building and operating scalable web applications with notable
companies in the bay area and beyond. Please get in touch for a free hour to
discuss your problems and how I can help solve them.

[http://www.bwhaley.com/](http://www.bwhaley.com/)

[http://linkedin.com/in/benwhaley](http://linkedin.com/in/benwhaley)

Email: bwhaley@gmail.com

------
yamafaktory
Location: France Remote: Open to remote Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies
: Front-end => JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Angular, Polymer, Socket.io / Back-end
=> NodeJS (Express, Koa), NoSQL (MongoDB, RethinkDB) Resume:
[https://yamafaktory.github.io](https://yamafaktory.github.io) Email:
davy.duperron[at]gmail.com Atypical profil (from LAMP dev to police officer /
now willing to take a u-turn in my career as a full stack developer!). I am
fond of learning everything related to the web and using bleeding-edge
technologies.

------
AndreTran
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Preferably No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby On Rails, Javascript, Backbone.js, JQuery, Python, Java,
HTML/CSS, SQL

Resume: [http://andretran.io/#resume](http://andretran.io/#resume)

GitHub: [https://github.com/andretran](https://github.com/andretran)

Email: andre.n.tran@gmail.com

Born and raised Canadian Eh, I bleed maple syrup. I'm mostly self taught,
officially my background is in Business Finance and Economic. I'm definitely
open to project management, but preferably looking for a full-stack/front-end
web dev position.

I'm looking forward to your emails!

------
sfeats
Location: Portland, Oregon

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, SQL, Python, HTML/CSS, Javascript, Bootstrap

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/lisaorr/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/lisaorr/)

Email: lisafeets (at) gmail (dot) com

------
lfx
Northern girl and a friendly giant are looking for a job in Canada. Me and my
girl just entered working holiday in Canada program. Do you know the most
wonderful place for programmer and designer/photographer/film maker to work in
Canada? PS, AI, Pr, Corel Draw. Front end (all sort of stack, most experienced
with Angular, vanilla JS); Back end - Java, PHP, Python, C#, NodeJS.
[No,My,Postgre]SQL[Server]. Experienced with QA. Now working as DevOp. Yes, we
are willing to learn new tech. Resume upon request. Email:
hi@creationsfromthenorth.com Thanks!

------
zntfdr
Location: Italy, I would like to go back to Shanghai.

Remote: ofc.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Tech: Java, C, C++, PHP, SQL, JavaScript, JQuery, HTML (any), CSS (any) and
more.

Resume: (Brand new!) [https://goo.gl/QifQtI](https://goo.gl/QifQtI)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=31102172](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=31102172)

Contact: my username @ gmail.com

Born and raised in Italy, I'm now ready to work with super talented people
around the world, to solve the most exciting and competitive problems, and to
plan and execute tremendously complex projects.

------
grigio
I'm a FullStack developer freelance I evaluate jobs from companies in Europe.

Location: Torino, Italy, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: MeteorJS, Javascript, Linux, Docker

Resume: [http://grigio.org](http://grigio.org)

Email: grigio.org @t gmail.com

------
dz1111
Location: Honolulu, Hawaii, USA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: iOS (Objective-C, Swift), Python, Databases (PostgreSQL),
Illustrator

Resume: [PDF] [http://goo.gl/T8xMIP](http://goo.gl/T8xMIP)

Email: spiodsoolma@dunflimblag.mailexpire.com

Summary:

* Software Engineer, with a strong design sense, interested in making great software that is both testable and extendable.

* Dedication to profession demonstrated in latest pursuits: Scala, functional programming, TDD, Swift, concurrency and parallelism.

* Works well independently. Also interested in being a strong team member. Comfortable with open-source or closed-source.

* Prefers permanent position. Ready to start now.

------
aarohmankad
I'm currently just looking for a side project, please correct me if this is
the wrong thread to post.

Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, Javascript/CoffeeScript, jQuery, Angular, CSS/LESS/SASS

Resume: aarohmankad.com

email: aarohmankad@gmail.com

------
kukabynd
Looking for a full-time employment.

Location: GMT+6

Remote: Yes (have been successfully working over a year)

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: SASS, JS, NodeJS, Ruby, AngularJS, EmberJS, ReactJS, basically
front-end stack focused on design and user experience

Email: work(at)kuka.io

------
2close4comfort
Des Moines, IA, remote/relocate, Full Time

Tech: Linux/Windows, MSSQL (clustering), Exchange, Oracle, VMware (ESX/View),
Citrix (PS 4.5-XA6),EMC (VNX, RecoverPoint, XtremIO), F5, Cisco (UCS, NX-OS),
Perl, Ruby, Python, Bash, Powershell, VB, OSX (enterprise interop/mgmt)

Resume: (please contact for resume)

Contact: ph5ildm (at) gmail

I have a background in sysadmin work both server/application level and also
have background in security (recon, monitoring, scanning, analysis and
remediation). Remote or within the Midwest but open to the idea of other
places if the fit is right.

------
ccastillo_cl
Location: Santiago, CL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Sure! (US, Canada, Europe)

Technologies: Ruby(Rails/Sinatra), SQL (MySQL, Postgres), DevOps
technologies(chef, vagrant, aws), html/js(jQuery/Angular)/css. Currently
learning node

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/zbp-q7](http://lnkd.in/zbp-q7)

Email: castillo85 at gmail dot com

I've been working as backend developer and devops recently. I'm proficient in
Ruby but interested in working with other languages. Also I'm open to work in
different roles rather than backend developer and devops.

~~~
ccastillo_cl
In the case you can't see the resume, here's the full link:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=145782407](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=145782407)

------
JoeCortopassi

      Location: Southern California (San Diego area)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS/Objective-C, Continuous Integration, Web Services, REST API/Graph API, Version Control (Git, SVN), CocoaPods, XCTest, Jenkins, TestFlight, AFNetworking, FMDB, SocketIO (Obj-C), Auto Layout, LAMP Development, Agile Development, Test Driven Development
      Resume: http://www.linkedin.com/in/joecortopassi/ (PDF on request)
      Email: joe@{username}.com

------
hamidr
Location: Tehran, Iran.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies(worked with): C/C++1y(Qt, Boost, and ASIO), PHP(Symfony and
Kohana), JavaScript(jQuery and AngularJS), Bootstrap, Ruby, Git, MySQL,
MongoDB, and Redis.

Resume: On request. [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/hamidreza-
davoodi/27/88/5b5](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/hamidreza-davoodi/27/88/5b5)

Email: hrdavodi at gmail com

Rates: $35/hour, ($40 for projects extending over 120 hours/month)

Familiar with(or willing to learn): Scala(play and spray), Haskell, RoR, and
AngularJS.

------
mascot6699

      Location: Surat, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Django, python, jquery, javascript, C
      Github: https://github.com/mascot6699
     Resume:https://www.dropbox.com/s/mc0uvfa26m4ihhz/Umang%20Resume.pdf?dl=0
      Email: umangshucool at gmail dot com

I can do django web development and I'm looking to join a dynamic startup
using the latest technologies, and with skilled colleagues to learn scaling
and devops role.

------
xasos
Hi! I am a 16 year old developer looking for internships for the Summer of
2015. I have experience with Java and the MEAN stack (currently learning iOS).
I'm super willing to learn and have previous industry experience and want to
grow my skills even further. Location: Chicago, IL/San Francisco, CA Remote:
No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: MEAN, Java, Android, iOS (1/2 year)
Resume: Please send me an email :) Email: nirajpant7@gmail.com

------
ibisum
Location: Vienna, Austria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Lua, openresty, linux, MOAI, node.js, luvit, git, UX and UI
design, embedded, custom-distributions, handheld, mobile, SIL-4

Resume: on request

Email: ibisum+hn[at]gmail[.]com

Github: github.com/seclorum/

------
alansammarone
Location: Curitiba, Brasil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Python, PHP, MySQL

Resume:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/alansammarone](http://registry.jsonresume.org/alansammarone)

Email: hi@alan.buzz

------
areed
Chiang Mai Remote yes Relocate no JavaScript, Golang, PostgreSQL
[http://github.com/areed](http://github.com/areed) w.andrew.reed@gmail.com

------
voyage11
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift

Online Portfolio: [http://mobileoop.com/my-portfolio](http://mobileoop.com/my-
portfolio)

StackOverFlow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1995940/ricky](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1995940/ricky)

Github: [https://github.com/voyage11](https://github.com/voyage11)

Contact Me: [http://mobileoop.com/contact-me](http://mobileoop.com/contact-me)

------
elymspears
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No. I may be able to relocate in mid-to-late 2015, but I
am unable to consider relocating any sooner than that.

Technologies: Python, Haskell, various SQL and NoSQL tools, machine learning,
Bayesian statistics, scientific computing, math modeling, big data.

Resume: Request by email

Email: spearsem a t g m a i l

I wrote up a summary of my skills and what I am looking for in my next job: <
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8129505)
>.

------
alexvision
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Sure, but prefer in-house

Willing to relocate: Yes

Expertise: Product and Project Management, with a little bit of penetration
testing/security work. I have done some dev work but I am no expert (nor do I
want to do it day to day)

Technologies I've played with: Java, HTML/CSS/JS, Django, Rails

Resume: alexmanusu.com

Email: alex.manusu@gmail.com

I'm currently an honours student (undergraduate thesis) studying merchant
Bitcoin adoption. I'm looking for interesting companies to work with in the
new year particularly in the Bitcoin space.

------
daj40
Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Languages/Technologies: C#, SQL, JavaScript, Python, Java, C++, C, CSS, JSP,
German (fluent), English (native)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xheo31v2d7rse40/DAJ%20Resume%20Web...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xheo31v2d7rse40/DAJ%20Resume%20Web%20Version.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-
jannotta/4b/986/373](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-jannotta/4b/986/373)

Email: In resume

------
drinkmoretea
Location: San Diego

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, R, Matlab, Java, Linux, ETL tools

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbolotov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbolotov)

Projects: [http://dbolotov.github.io/](http://dbolotov.github.io/)

Email: dbolotov {at> live {dot> com

Analyst/developer with 3+ years of experience in analytics, machine learning,
data pipelines.

I have skills to get the data and turn it into knowledge, and am always
willing to learn.

Looking for a data science/engineering role :)

------
dharmit
Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes! (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Depends on location

Technologies: Python, Linux, Docker, OpenStack, KVM, HTML, CSS

Resume: [http://goo.gl/PQhjoR](http://goo.gl/PQhjoR)

Email: In the Resume

------
shylock13
Location: Patna, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, PHP (Yii framework), JavaScript( Ember.js, Node.js,
beginner in Angular.js), C, C++, Java (with Spring Framework), Python, MySQL,
Scala, ASP.

Resume:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/arun13pandey](http://in.linkedin.com/in/arun13pandey)

Email: arun13pandey at gmail dot com

Will graduate in May 2015. (Bachelor of Technology, Computer Science and
Engineering).

Keen on working as a web application developer. Would love an opportunity as a
UI/UX developer (beginner).

------
phish
Location: Germany currently (Canadian citizen)

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Yeah

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Golang, Can learn whatever

Resume: [http://john.ston.ca](http://john.ston.ca)

Email: qdylanj on the google mails

------
kachhalimbu
Location: Taipei

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (AngularJS, NodeJS, ExpressJS), Java, Python (Django)

Resume:
[http://tw.linkedin.com/in/ashishdasnurkar/](http://tw.linkedin.com/in/ashishdasnurkar/)

Email: ashish.dasnurkar@gmail.com

Currently looking for part-time/full-time REMOTE only. I have 10+ years
professional experience and I have full stack development experience with the
technologies mentioned above. My recent work has been on a Ajax UI framework.
Contact me for more details.

------
hiby007
Location: India

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: PHP, Laravel with good knowledge of Design patterns, Good
experience with GIT, Bootstrap, html, jquery, javascript.

Resume: ON request.

Email: bhargavdjoshi@gmail.com

Excellent in communicating in english language.

------
mendezwin

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, beanstalkd, supervisor, Mailgun, Stripe, Bootstrap
      Resume: http://mendezwin.github.io
      Email: mendezwin [at] gmail.com
    

Bring your projects to life. I work quick and bootstrap every step of the way
without putting a dent in your pocket.

Looking to build my portfolio a bit more with some projects.

Would prefer to work with people with budgets, and know what they want.

------
iandundas
Location: Amsterdam

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: possibly

Technologies: experienced iOS with full-stack & ruby experience

Resume: [http://iandundas.co.uk](http://iandundas.co.uk)

email: contact AT iandundas .co.uk

summary: I've worked with a wide range of iOS frameworks and thus have broad
experience (worked on 14 apps to-date). Currently enjoying digging into
functional reactive programming via ReactiveCocoa and (of course) practising
Swift. I can travel to wherever you are to meet and kickoff.

------
Blackthorn
Location: New York, upstate.

Remote: Yes, ONLY.

Willing to relocate: No, remote only.

Technologies: I'm a generalist engineer. I've worked from the lowest levels of
computing (hardware and OS development) all the way up to web programming, and
everything in between. My most recent project has involved seriously huge and
highly scalable systems. I can work on just about anything.

Resume (with contact details): [http://goo.gl/7Dt83F](http://goo.gl/7Dt83F)

------
avenpace
Location: jakarta-indonesia

Remote: yes, willing to work in diff timezone

Willing to relocate: yes (though I have a family)

Technologies: python (django), javascript/jquery, java, linux admin

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=11284281](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=11284281)
[http://www.finanfo.com/resume_uung_bhuwono.pdf](http://www.finanfo.com/resume_uung_bhuwono.pdf)

Email: avenpace on gmail

------
mdturnerphys
Location: Seattle

Remote: Probably not

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: hardware development (CAD, CNC, laser fabrication), sensors,
optics, MATLAB, Python, LabVIEW, microcontrollers, . . .

Resume: [http://guavaduck.com/resume](http://guavaduck.com/resume)

Email: matt at the domain above

Looking for interesting hardware-development or data-analysis problems to work
on. Finishing up an experimental physics PhD in a group doing precision tests
of gravity with mechanical sensors.

------
yannister
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes.. Vancouver, San Fran, Seattle

Technologies: C# .NET, Javascript, PHP, LAMP.

Resume: [http://ca.linkedin.com/pub/jeff-
yan/16/88b/94/](http://ca.linkedin.com/pub/jeff-yan/16/88b/94/)

Haven't updated my profile but.. predominately working with C#, SSIS, Sql
Server stuff. Side job doing LAMP work. I want to get myself back into doing
more Javascript work. E.g. Angular.

Email: mrjeffman [at] gmail.com

------
dawudawu
Location: San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Jquery, Backbone, Rails, Ruby

Resume: [http://david-wu.github.io/resume.pdf](http://david-
wu.github.io/resume.pdf)

Email: david.wuu@gmail.com

Please check out my project, [http://www.preddit.io](http://www.preddit.io).
I'm very proud of my JavaScript
([http://linkminifier.com/85w](http://linkminifier.com/85w))

------
segmondy
Location: Detroit, MI

Remote: Yes & Only

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Python, PHP, Lua, C, Javascript, Prolog, some Java. Unix, MVC
(various experience with different web frameworks).

Email: donsegmond@yahoo.com

------
nlopez
Location: Seville, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes - West Coast US (Bay Area preferred)

Technologies: Android 5yr/exp, iOS 4yr/exp, Ruby on Rails 3yr/exp

Resume: [http://s.perry.es/resume](http://s.perry.es/resume)

Email: nacho@nlopez.io

GitHub: @mrmans0n

5 years on mobile dev experience with Android / iOS native code. I am really
passionate about anything related to mobile dev. Currently freelancing but
open to talk about other possible arrangements :)

------
timewasted
Location: Pahrump, NV (Las Vegas area)

Remote: Ideally not, but I'm not totally against the idea.

Willing to relocate: Absolutely!

Technologies: Go, HTML/CSS, PHP, Javascript, Ruby (Rails), SQL, application
security, other misc skills

Resume:
[https://static.timewasted.me/files/resume.pdf](https://static.timewasted.me/files/resume.pdf)

Email: ryan@timewasted.me

\---

I just want to be in a place where I can work on fun/challenging problems and
learn new things.

------
ropman76
Location: WI Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies: C#, VB.net,
T-SQL, JavaScript,ASP.NET,ASP.MVC,Python Resume: www.linkedin.com/pub/tony-
ropson/11/140/53a/ Email: ropman76[at]gmail.com I am interested in part time
short term or long term project work. I am pretty much a .Net generalist but
wouldn't mind working with python either.

------
kcutrer
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS, familiar with JS, various CMS and CRM systems

Resume: [http://goo.gl/859l5i](http://goo.gl/859l5i)

Email: kcutrer@gmail.com

\-----

I've been working in the product group (directly with the product manager) for
a SaaS product for three years. The company was recently acquired, and I'm
interested in expanding my skillset through a product development role with a
smaller team.

------
ianwhen

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Javascript, Git, Node.js, MongoDB, D3.js, Linux, MySQL, Angular.js, Socket.io, HTML/CSS, Backbone.js
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ianwh
      Email: ianwhen at gmail.com
    

Full-stack Javascript engineer looking for front-end roles (or backend using
Node.js).

Contact me for references.

------
anand_nalya
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within India

Technologies: Hadoop Ecosystem, Elasticsearch, Storm, Java, Python

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anandnalya](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anandnalya)

Email: mail AT anandnalya dot COM

Full stack experience in big data and web applications. Co-author of Learning
Storm [[https://bitly.com/amzstorm](https://bitly.com/amzstorm)]

------
wyze
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (BackboneJS, Underscore/Lodash, jQuery, AngularJS),
HTML, CSS/SASS, Bootstrap, NodeJS (Express), MongoDB, Grunt/Gulp/Bower, Git

Email: wyzewon @ gmail

Resume:
[http://linkedin.com/in/neilkistner](http://linkedin.com/in/neilkistner)

Github: [http://github.com/wyze](http://github.com/wyze)

------
dtterastar
Location: Downingtown, PA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
.NET/C#/ASP.Net/SQL Server/Akamai Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/darrell-
turner/32/26b/4a3/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/darrell-turner/32/26b/4a3/)
Email: DT@Terastar.biz

------
donaq
Location: Singapore

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies (used in professional capacity): Python, Gevent, Django,
Javascript, JQuery, NodeJS, Java, Clojure, Storm, Redis, HBase, Postgres,
MySQL, Bash, Awk, Perl, C++, PHP.

Resume: Email me or
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=77186689](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=77186689)

Email: adrianqsk at gmail

------
evrenesat
Location: İzmir, Turkey

Remote: Yes

W2R: Yes!!

Techs: Expert in Python, Django, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, HTML5 and CSS.
Learning iOS app development with Swift.

Resume: [http://evrenes.at/resume.pdf](http://evrenes.at/resume.pdf)
[http://linkedin.com/in/evrenesat/](http://linkedin.com/in/evrenesat/)

Email: mail@evrenes.at

------
chilicuil
Location: Mexico Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:elastix,
nagios, snmp, smokeping, proxmox, vagrant, shell, python, ansible scripting,
logstash, software packaging (deb,rpm) Resume: javier.io/cv/en Email: echo
m+javier-io | tr '+' '@' | tr '-' '.'

------
kodeseeker
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote :No.

Willing to Relocate : Yes.

Technologies: Java,C++, C#, Python,JavaScript,PostgreSQL, Cassandra.

Email :kodeseeker@gmail.com

Experienced software engineer with a master's degree in Computer Science. Have
both Startup and professional world experience in Java, PostgreSQL and JS. Im
looking for challenging engineering opportunities.

Resume : Available upon Request.

------
nabn
Location: Kathmandu, Nepal

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not currently. (maybe next year)

Technologies: python, ruby

Resume: no work experience. [Graduating this month]

Email: nabeen.khadka (at) gmail

------
SJMosley
Location: Dallas, Texas

Remote: Yes, but I prefer in office

Willing to Relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: C#, Web(HTML5,CSS3,Javascript), Java, C++, Unity, Game Design,
Project Management

Resume: www.sjmosley.com/portfolio.html

Email: samueljmosley@gmail.com

\---

I am looking to relocate nearly anywhere including overseas. My background is
in game development and design with a strong emphasis on programming.

------
jivux
Location: Guadalajara, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, Qt, C#, Python, Django, Objective-C, Git, JSON,
PostgreSQL, Vagrant

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tigu2j4tvilo1t3/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tigu2j4tvilo1t3/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ivoreroman@gmail.com

------
woutr_be
Location: Hong Kong

Remoate: Yes

WIlling to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS (SASS or LESS), JavaScript (Native, jQuery, Angular &
Backbone), Grunt or Gulp, A/B testing

Resume: [http://hk.linkedin.com/in/w0utr](http://hk.linkedin.com/in/w0utr)

Email: wouter@woutr.me

Interested in: Software development, split testing

------
basia
Location: Krakow, Poland

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no, but willing to travel

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Angular.js, SQL/noSQL and more than
happy to learn new things

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/basiamadej](https://www.linkedin.com/in/basiamadej)

Email: barbara.madej at gmail

------
originalankur
Location: Bengaluru / Bangalore Remote: Yes - Freelance Willing to relocate:
No Technologies: Golang Python Resume:
[http://ankurgupta.name/work.html](http://ankurgupta.name/work.html) Email:
ankur at outlook dot com

------
kiliancs
Location: Barcelona

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TPAE, SCCD, Maximo, WebSphere, Oracle, MSSQL, MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Java, C#, Python, Lua, JavaScript, jQuery, MooTools, PHP, Symphony2,
WordPress, CSS, HTML5

Resume: [http://j.mp/1qfrZZT](http://j.mp/1qfrZZT)

Email: kilian [at] aktive [.] cat

------
meat_fist
Location: Philadelphia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript: Node, React, Angular, jQuery

Resume: My linkedin profile (please message for resume):
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=213772259](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=213772259)

email: alex.banks0@gmail.com

------
BorisE
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C, iOS

Email: boris.emorine@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/Boris-Em](https://github.com/Boris-Em)

iOS developer with 2+ years of experience. I developed several popular open
source libraries and have published a few apps on the App Store.

------
hiringthrowaway
employed, but curious

Location: London, UK Remote: considered Willing to relocate: considered
Contract/part-time: considered Technologies: I can pass a FizzBuzz test and
built my first website in the early 2000s, but realistically you'd consider me
for relatively high-level b2b sales, or the sort of perspective on UI and
customer development that's less from Tufte and more from providing thousands
of demos of relatively complex and specialist SaaS. If your startup is vaguely
aviation-related there's a possibility I might have useful knowledge or
contacts. Apparently some people still think degrees in economics are worth
something too. Resume: on request Email: hnavailable@gmail.com

------
albur
Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java EE (Spring, Hibernate, Maven, etc), PHP (Laravel, Zend,
Doctrine, etc), Python, Bash, MySQL, Linux, Git, Mercurial, etc

Resume: [http://www.alberto-burgos.com](http://www.alberto-burgos.com)

Email: albertoburgosmh at gmail.com

------
canadiancreed
Location: Toronto

Remote: I will consider remote opportunities

Willing to relocate: Depends on role and offer

Technologies: PHP, Java, jquery, ruby, python, perl, node.js

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)

Email: creedis at gmail dot com

------
alienxp03
Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Php, Java, JEE

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jj2epz709hfuamb/MuhammadAzuanResum...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jj2epz709hfuamb/MuhammadAzuanResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: azuanzirazairein at gmail dot com

------
_em_
Location: Toronto, ON, CAN

Remote: ofc.

Willing to relocate: Depends on opportunity

Technologies: Java, C, C++, Delphi, Oracle, Web Frameworks (YUI, YAML), JS,
jQuery etc ...

email: lookingforbenwright@gmail.com

I have around 7-8 years of development experience and right now i am working
in one of Canada's biggest technological firm.

------
shubhamgoyal
Location: Singapore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javacript, iOS, Android, Java, C, C++, HTML5/CSS, PHP,
nodejs, Angular, jQuery, MongoDB, MySQL

Resume:
[http://sg.linkedin.com/in/shubham94](http://sg.linkedin.com/in/shubham94)

Email: shubham.goyal@live.in

------
jerrya
Location: Phoenix, AZ Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Preferred! (Places on a
coast, ocean or Great Lake) Technologies: C/C++, LISP, SQL/PostgreSQL, Python,
Tcl, Linux, Distributed Computing Resume: linkedin.com/in/jerryasher

------
CoreSet
Bootcamp grad trying to make good as a junior developer

Location: Austin

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: for the right opportunity

Technologies: JS, CSS3 / HTML5, Rails, Angular, jQuery

Resume: joecmarshall.com

Email: joseph.charles.marshall@gmail.com

I'm young and hungry. Snag me now will I'm green and get in on the ground
floor of a promising career.

------
esaym
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Within TX only

Technologies: Software development in C/C++, Perl, Java. Linux administration
experience with RedHat and Debian.

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/qd7cmfb](http://tinyurl.com/qd7cmfb)

mail: leon36 (snail) gmail (dot) com

------
mcmillion
Location: Little Rock, AR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/JS, Rails, Angular, others

Resume: mcmillion.io

Email: matthew@mcmillion.io

------
nstricevic
Location: Novi Sad, Serbia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within Europe

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, RSpec, Cucumber, JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Clojure

Resume: [http://nebojsa.stricevic.info/cv](http://nebojsa.stricevic.info/cv)

Email: nebojsa.stricevic@gmail.com

------
hfsktr
Location: Green Bay, WI (trying to relocate to UK)

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: C#.NET, javascript, jquery, SQL, HTML/CSS

Resume:
[http://www.reecesession.com/resume](http://www.reecesession.com/resume)

Email: reecehebel@yahoo.com

------
motyar

      Location:  India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, MySQL, NodeJS
      Rates: 20USD/hr
      Resume: http://motyar.info/cv
      Email: dharmmotyar+hn@gmail.com

------
enilsen16
Location: Greater Seattle Area

Remote: Absolutely

Willing to relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, jQuery, HTML/CSS, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, SQLite, MySQL etc...

Resume: Available upon request

Email: erik@erikdnilsen.com

Linkedin: www.linkedin.com/in/erikdnilsen/

------
webjac
Location: Orlando, Fl - USA

Remote: yes, willing to work in diff timezone

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: front-end, css, html, js, design, UX, UI design

Resume: [https://webjac.com/cv](https://webjac.com/cv)

Email: james AT creixems DOT com

------
martiuk
Loc: Staffordshire/West Midlands, UK

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

Tech: .NET stack, some Python (Django/Flask)

CV: On request.

email: m.kemp2910@gmail.com

------
psenior
Location: Ft. Lauderdale, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, SQL, Ruby, Sinatra

Resume: [http://tinyurl.com/see-my-resume](http://tinyurl.com/see-my-resume)

Email: paul_senior@hotmail.com

------
czarlos
Location: Massachusetts (Permanent)/North Carolina (Student)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, Express.js, C++, Java, Python, HTML/CSS/JS, MongoDB

Email: cer26@duke.edu

Resume: www.carlos.vc/resume.html

Github: github.com/czarlos

------
AlexWest
Location: SF

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, CSS3, HTML5, Angular, jQuery, Backbone, Node,
Famo.us, Git

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/alexwwest/

Email: alexanderwwest @ gmail

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA). If you're a DuckDuckGo user who is
excited about what we're trying to accomplish, then check out our hiring page
at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

In particular, we're looking right now for:

-1 or 2 Back-end (Perl) engineers.

-1 Front-end (JavaScript/CSS) engineer.

-1 Operations (Chef/Site-reliability) engineer.

-1 Desktop/mobile Web designer.

~~~
swanson
Hey - you are in the wrong thread :)

------
throwawydev2014
Location: U.S.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, PHP, JS, MySQL, and more. Glad to learn what is needed
for the job.

Resume: Provided on request.

Email: throwawaydev2014@gmail.com

------
matthewrudy
Location: Taipei

Remote: I could do part-time remote

Willing to relocate: within greater China

Technologies: Ruby, ElasticSearch, Go, Cassandra

Resume: Ask me

Email: matthewrudyjacobs@gmail.com

------
bilalhusain
New Delhi, India: Yes: Yes: Rust: n.a.: bilal@bilalhusain.com

------
67726e
Location: Charleston, SC

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Absolutey.

Technologies: Java (Spring, Hibernate, the usual), Scala (Play), Javascript
(Backbone, jQuery, everything including the kitchen sink), web front-end

Resume: Email me

Email (Base 64): Z3JuZ3JuMjJAZ21haWwuY29t

------
icemelt8
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS Frameworks, PHP, Unity3D, AS3, JAVA

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mustafahanif](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mustafahanif)

Email: icemelt7@gmail.com

------
notastartup
Location: Vancouver, BC Remote: Yes Relocate: No Technologies: LAMP, Python,
Java, Javascript, Meteor.js Resume:
[http://appsonify.com](http://appsonify.com) Email: you'll find it on the
bottom of the site.

I'm a LAMP developer by trade with Python and Java experience. I've been doing
this for 5 years, also worked with Meteor last year.

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

------
menriquez
Central Florida Yes Yes PHP, LAMP, SQL, C/C++, JS, & more
markenriquez.tekcities.com mrk.enriquez [at] gmail [dot] com

------
high5
Wow! Based on the response to what appears to be _resume bait_ it seems IT
must be really hurting :(

~~~
kordless
You are making a flawed assertion, for what reason only you know. This is a
regular thing to do on HN:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=ask+hn+who+wants+to+be+hired](https://www.google.com/search?q=ask+hn+who+wants+to+be+hired)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=ask+hn+who+is+hiring](https://www.google.com/search?q=ask+hn+who+is+hiring)

